# Anyone at SEFC Nuffield Hospital in Tunbridge Wells Part 2



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi everyone, I thought I'd start this thread cos I cant find our old one for Mrs H (sara), hopeful, willow and me! (plus anyone else who may have joined while I wasnt looking!). Apologies if any one of you has already started another since the off-line incident, I've searched and cant find but then again I'm not too good with searches full stop!

Anyway, I hope you're all well, its been ages! Willow I hope your first appointment with Mr R went well and you're underway, Sara hpefully things are moving for you with your egg share, both of you make sure to let us know how you're going. I went for my baseline assessment yesterday and started downregging on supracur last night, start puregon as well tonight and have my next progress scan booked for next monday. As you know this is my second time, they're not changing my treatment protocol from last time as I respnded very well, the embies just didnt stick around so its pretty much the same as before. This time I've got the acupuncture as well, and yesterday I discussed with Mr R whether or not to take baby aspirin alongside treatment as I'd read it can help produce more eggs and help with implantation. He said it couldnt do any harm so I might as well, lets hope this time it'll be the one thing I do differently that will make the difference!

Anyway chickies, hope you find this thread and are all going strong out there! looking forward to hearing from you again ...   

Kerry x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Kerry, 

I was looking for our old one ~   but very pleased you started a new one for us ! 

So you have started   can i ask this might be thick but is this cycle at SEFC just because Mr R tells me he dosent DR anyone ? might have this confused   

So good to be back girls, 

Williow how are you sweets:  missed you hope you havent bounced away lol 

Kerry i'm sure the accupunture will aid even as a stress realise it will be worth it, 
I think the clinic lines are down i have justed emailed them, as the phone's are constantly engaged, 

Thinking of you all 
Sara xxxxx


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Sara! Ooops I think that's my fault talking of down regging, I only asumed that's what I was doing with the supracur - cant be then! Yes its at the sefc again, they've got road works outside for a few weeks so anyone going there give yourself an extra 15 minutes if you're travelling through at rush hour. You have to go past the turning, turn left at the crossroads and second left again into kingswood road and approach the hosiptal from the other side (if you're coming from maidstone way). I got so confused when I went I stopped quick and nearly had a bus up my bum!

Any news on your egg share?


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

I'm still here, FF was off line for so long, then I went on holiday for a week, I'm shattered so won't tell you my news tonight, but will come back on Sunday!

Love to you all

Willow
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Need my hand smacked as i have forgot to post on here for a while naughty me , 

1st Kerry shall we just use this thread now  as i found the old one but most messages are missing so if you could change title to Any one at SEFC Nuffield Hospital in Tunbridge Wells Part 2 ! only if thats ok with you hun, 

Right i am losing it a little lets see where we all are, 
I start stimming on 30th AUG OMG 3 weeks very excited, i will have my baseline scan that day as well, 
scan on 6th sept 
scan on 8th sept 
E/C on or around 11th Spet ......    
Sadly i am still on this horrible pill till 26th Aug but it's all for a good reason, 

Willow hun do update us on what stage you are at and where you went on holiday, 
Hopeful: Enjoy you holiday thinking of you make sure you have a lovely rest and a good drink !   let your hair down, 

Kerry, I think you are not D/R you must be close to egg collection now how have the scans be going 
thank you for the tip on the road works i don't go up till 30th let me know if they are still there, 

Love & hugs 
xxxx Sara xxxxx


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

hello!

ooo Sara that'll come round sooner than you think, I've been injecting for almost two weeks now and its gone so fast. Yeah, the scans have been going well but my follies have been growing a lot slower than last time. In our first cycle I was ready to harvest after 10 days of stimming, this time they want me to go 14 days and apart from the extra injections I dont mind, I reckon the longer they're cooking in there the more mature they'll be when they get out! ah who knows? I cant argue anyway so've just got to get on with it. Getting very uncomfortable now though and my belly feels like there's a couple of tennis players in there let alone a couple of tennis balls! I've got my final scan tomorrow and egg collection on monday so today's my last day at work and boy am I looking forward to a good long veg on the settee! 

Where's Hopeful gone on holiday? I must have missed that one. No holidays for us as we had ours back in April ... boo!

Anyway girlies, fingers crossed for us all! What you been up to Willow?

Kerry


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Owww Kerry not long now, yes the clinic are right the longer you stimm the more muture your follies shoudl be      , 

Yea today is your last day @ work till your pregnant    you have to be positive and believe it really could work hun, 
who has been doing your scan's i'm not sure if i ave Sue or kay, it is the nurses that do the scans isnt it ?

Hopeful has gone away with her family & Dp with 2 weeks in to sunny spain i think not sure what part, 

Just got back from the horrible doctors and i need one more blister of pills, as i need about 6 until i stop it   i wasn't going to tell her about the IVF as she keep telling me too lose weight save my money etc wait fot the nhs, 
well she got it out of me as she was saying that the pill i was taking was the wrong one for pcos i was no no i need it anyway to cut the story short, she said she isnt very happy that i am obese   size 14 btw she thinks its a big waste of money i should be happy to wait for the nhs who won't put me on the list till i'm 25 she keep telling me to do yoga take slimming pills and metformin and if i have lost weight in 6 months think about it then, just to stop her going on i was like yeah yeah ok i will 
Like heck i am finding it hard to wait 3 weeks let alone another year before going on the list   if they had helped me when i was 1st dx at 9 stone size 10-12 then maybe i might have had a better chance 

I am sure Mr R would'nt let me have treatment if they wanted me to lose weight i'm sure of it but now i am worried so didnt want her to know, i think she is trying to be kind but it comes out all wrong, 

Oh just a quick q's Kerry what day transfer are you having ?? 
sorry to go on then about my dr ......... it was really funny when she started doing yoga breathing and crossing her legs on the chair trying to show me what to do   bless her 

xxx Sara xxx


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

OMG she sounds a nightmare, full of good advice - not! Take no notice, obese my ar8e at size 14, I'm a size 16 and I've even heard of women nearly 20 stone who've gone on to be pregnant with twins! If anything hun its being underweight that spoils your chances as it really affects your hormones and cycle this way. And as for how long you're prepared to wait well that's entirely your choice isnt it, you dont need her pushing her opinions on you. Maybe one day she'll fall off her chair trying to get her legs round her neck or summat! hahaha! Glad you got the pills off her anyway so she can go stuff, eh?

I'm having day three transfers, I did ask about blastocyst transfers (day 5s) but mr R said he's never had much luck with them and blames the medium they incubate them in. Ah well, I'm happy to take his advice he seems to know what he's on about! Plus I get to have my little embies back asap! I've had both Mr R and Sue do my scans so far (sue's a lot gentler by the way!!!).

OH and Sara, did you ever get your hair chopped? I've just remembered just before we went off line last time you were off to the hairdressers ... how brave were you?!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Kerry ~ i nearly feel off my chair laughing  at your post     ~ Thanks for cheering me up about my weight it dose get to me but like you said it's worse to be under weight something i have never had a problem with  , 

I wanted to have a go at blastocyst but if Mr R isnt too keen then like you said he know's his stuff i will still mention it but like you would just like my embies back ASAP, 

Well i was very brave and my 1st cut was very much like posh spice the Pob i wanted the good old fashion bob but this lady was like no no you need it as you have a round face   think she meant fat   what it it with people thinking it's ok to comment on my weight, any hair i couldnt get on with the short at the back long at the front so back i went & had a bob my hair comes to my chin line before it was below shoulders 
when i get the gallery thing back i'll be able to show you all  

So will you be doing your HPT around 31st Aug ?? not sure if i am counting right ? sending lots & lots of positive vibes         

XxxSaraxxX


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Sweet sweet ladies... thanks to Sara i've found you. She sent me the link to this new thread this morning. Was getting really frustrated as I couldn't find anyone so went into Detective mode trying to find Sara. I cautiously entered the door of the Egg Share dept and found her chattering away in every corner with everyone like the popular little chick she is!!! So i had a whisper in her ear and she's told me where you're all regularly hanging out... so i've found you all! Hurrah!!

But i have sooooooooo much to catch up on and feel i've missed all your big leaps....

Kerry good luck with the suprecur and puregon - that's what i was on. I also responded well just didn't hold on to the embies in the end either. I took aspirin from the 1st day of my down regging (i did it at Chaucer not SEFC) and would do again - like you say, it can't do any harm. This next tiem i'm going to have some acupuncture and maybe a whole host of hollistic weirdo stuff before i start treatment just so that i can feel i'm doing something additional to the last time. I think that you have to feel like you're doing at least ONE thing differently otherwise you don't put yourself in the right mindset. Anyway Keryy - sorry not to have been about during your stimming but I'm sending you hugs for your egg collection tmrw. What time?     Do you know how many follies you have?

Willow - hell hun. Hope you're ok. Just waiting to hear your news and how things are progressing with you. Guess i'll catch up with you shortly. But a big hug coming your way...  

Sara - I didn't realise SEFC don't down reg. That surprises me. So, at least you don't have to go through all that menopausal stuff before you even start. I down regged for 3 weeks and was so emotional and tearful. It feels like forever (not as long at the 2ww!!!). So- you just go straight into stimming. Fantastic! At least it limits the whole process... although i know in your mind it will have been a  lot longer because of all the delays and waiting. So chuffed you finally have your dates. It's a great big hairy old milestone isn't it? It helps to ground things a  bit more. I just felt like my ENTIRE life (drama for added effect!  ) was up in the air. I do a bit now. So, do you need to do anything before stimming starts on 30th? I won't be back from hols when you start so i'll send you a big 'stimulating' hug   now before i go! Only goes on FF can get away with talk like that!!!   

I haven't yet gone on hols... I'm going on tuesday. For 2 weeks. Bet it will go a damn site quicker than the 2ww ever does!!! I'm going with DP and his family... aaaarrgghh. I've already been told what i can and can't take in my case... P*** off i'll take what i like!!!   . So girls, this could be a challenge... nobody talk to me about how bloody hard IVF is  - you try 2 weeks with DP's family!!!!! Right gonna move on quick as i can hear DP getting out of bed, wouldn't want him to come in and read me slating his nearest and dearest!

Anyway our next consultation is 16th oct - yep - you heard it right... October! miles a-flippin'way! We made a decision not to talk about stuff til after our holiday as we felt we needed a break. It really took alot out of us. So, when we get back we'll talk... maybe frozen embryo transfer... maybe another IVF, although it will be private of course this time. Maybe I'll come back to SEFC... if we go private maybe we can start earlier... maybe push this next consultation back so we can crack on... who knows?

Right my dear pumpkins... gonna give you a chance to read this now or i'll be typing into next week!

love to all
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Owww my sides hurt reading your message hopeful i think you should jump up on the stage with Russell when we go,  

not long got back from the shops not too happy about this weather there i was sat in my car a 9:30 waiting for the shops to open sound   i know but i just hate crouds of people so i was trying to beat them yeah right me & every other person was waiting i never knew people were so keen to wonder round m&s and sainsburys at that time, 

Anyway i was there to get a new dressing gown & some slippers yes i really am 93    i got this lovely pink one in M&S with maching slippers i was a little shocked at the price tag but called DH and he said go ahead so £48 later i had my new winter wear, poped into sainsburys as i am now doing a roast needed some potatoes and guess what they had nearly the same dressing gown in cream with maching slippers for £19     me being me got that one too and dh one with slippers all came to £44 so i will pop back in the week and take m&s one back 

So if your wanting to get new dressing gowns and slippers Sainsburys is the place to go !! and yes i am typing away in my new outfit now  

Trying not to wish my life away i so want to start, 
As i don't down reg i am treating this weeks like i am by making sure i take my vits, drink a glass or two of organic milk, have some organic chicken and just try and stay fit & healthy (  )  
I have a visalisation CD to help me whist stimming and i will ask for it to be played during egg collection 
i hoping this will all help ? i am scared of OHSS but have got 35-40 litres of water in all stored in the shed poor DH he was not happy no space for his toys or was that tools   

Dh drinks 3 litres a day but he filters it i can only drink bottled zita west says you should have glass bottled water well if she is paying  

Finally it looks like it has stopped raining ~ good as i need to take my lovely Libby out bless her, think i may buy her a rain coat   

Anyway lets have a roll call how many are there of us now ?? i have posted on the kent thread in regards to a meet up if any of you are intrested ( thanks hopful have seen you have posted ) 

Off to do the  roast will pop back soon 
Big hugs of love to everyone ~ xxxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

ah bless ya wee cotton... er... slippers!

M&S is great but sometimes they just don't need to be that expensive. I bought a pr of shorts for me hols there yesterday though and it was a pleasantly cheap £9. Happy me!

Sara i'd really be interested to hear how the visualization cd works... or sounds actually! have you listened to it yet? Is it a bunch of mumbo jumbo... ?? DP would probably say so but i did look at them on the web. Let me know and i might try next time. Would they really play it in EC?? They'd probably think you a wierdo but hey ho... whatever gets you preggers!!!!  

Is drinking loads of water supposed to prevent OHSS? Didn't realise that! 

Yeah i did post on the kent thread but i saw that most of the girls were about in May/june so wondering if they are still around and interested/ up for a meet? I find that girls seem to latch on to FF for their treatment cycles and then move on... maybe to other threads... some go to focus on something else for a while. But shall we try and set something up together? There was a recent response from someone in Dartford... maybe we should push her to come to love muscle too!

Feeling mighty proud that i have just cleaned the oven out - me big, me superhero!  

Off to see what other preparations for my hols i can do...  

enjoy your roast delia!

xxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Mrs H

I just read your post about your GP saying you were obese, and thought I'd let you know (if you haven't seen any of my posts anywhere else) that unlike your stick insect thin self (sorry, but that is what size 14 is... THIN), I am very definitely obese.... but also very definitely pregnant thanks to SEFC!!! 

I have a BMI of above 40 and wouldn't have qualified for NHS treatment in a million years, only have one ovary that ever wants to wake up an do anything so had only 4 follies on my 2 ICSI cycles, and am 40 just to add to the picture of doom and gloom, but I had 2 nice little embies implant out of the three they put back with my 2nd ICSI cycle at SEFC in June, and tho' unfortunately the first twin just stopped growing at 8 weeks for some unknown reason (but not weight related) the second one is just mightily fine and looking very cosy.

My GP told me that I would never get pregnant at my current weight (and trust me I am deeply jealous if you are a size 14 'cos I haven't been that since I was about 4)..... and I just loved proving him wrong.  Mr Wilcox (Mr R's partner at SEFC) told me I would have less chance given my age by waiting to lose any weight than I would if I just went for it.  Well it hasn't held me back..... so POO to all GPs who DARE to think that weight is the be all and end all of everything.

Sorry to rant... I get so mad by GPs who just focus on weight and nothing else!!!  But very, very best wishes to everyone on this thread.  I am still going back to the SEFC for scans (although I am 11 weeks pregnant now) and they are just brill.....

Dobby


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Dobby wow i feel a  weight has been lifted of  my shoulders   no pun intended,  you must have sense i was still so worried about it  

~ i think sadly Gp's think that weight is the cause of everything i have been told since i was 9 stone to lose weight,    

I am so sorry to read that twin number 2 didnt stay with you      but am over joyed to hear that you are 11 weeks and baby is doing well, I bet Mr R & Mr W are so so pleased with you, 

thank you for sharing your story with me, i think now i won't beat myself up over my weight if i was to fail,

Your a star & thank you for your very kind words  

Big hugs 
Sara xxxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Girls


Long time no post!!!!  

I've had my step children for 18 days so its been mad busy, hubby has just taken them back so I have had a chance to get online!! 

What have I been up to ..... well we went to Anglesey for a week in a friends static caravan, I haven't been on a caravan holiday since I was 8 and it was brilliant! It had everything, all singing all dancing, shower, loo, oven a real home from home! We then came back home and did days out, we went to the Tower of London which was interesting and then on Friday evening we went to see the Blue Man Band, girls if your near London and want a good night out go and see them! It was fantastic, I don't know whether you have seen them advertised on Nickelodeon, for every adult who pays a child goes free, so our tickets cost £32 bargain!! Basically they are three men who paint their entire head blue and play home made instruments with a twist, I won't tell you more as it will spoil it!! 

I can't remember if I have told you about my consultation with Mr R, but here goes ...... he is somewhat bizarre I thought, he shook our hands and said 'lets get you pregnant', I nearly said what now!!!   I thought he was honest, approachable and seemed to know what he is talking about?? We are going for ICSI again, 450iu of Gonal F (only because I've got a 900iu pen left over from last time, anything to save money!!) and he recommended aspirin, assisted hatching and vitamins, he said Marilyn Glenville but I ordered Zita West instead, they taste awful and were expensive but I'm going to throw everything at this cycle! As we don't have to down reg (thankfully), I'm going to go sick from work as well, my job can be stressful so I could do without that! He said we could start on next AF but we have decided to wait until October as hubby is going on a month long course with work so it would be difficult? So thats my news!

Sara, your doctor is mad ..... size 14 is not obese, I wish I was a size 14! I'm a 16 and Mr R just looked at me in amazement when I said I was fat and needed to lose weight before treatment, he said he didn't think it made much difference, he is also treating a friend who is over 20 stone, so ignore the silly woman!!   You have to do whats best for you and I wish you lots of luck!

Dobby - I have been PM'ing you but again   CONGRATULATIONS  wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy and I look forward to following your progress!  

Hopeful - How are you? Enjoy your hols ....  

Kerry - Good luck for EC, couldn't see when it was but hope everything goes well  

Well its back to work tomorrow after 18 days off, need it like a hole in the head really but hey ho!!

Love to everyone

Willow
xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

***king hell Sara i'm so p***es off with your Dr. What a ***king loser... do they honestly think that a ***king size 14 is obese? Where the **** have they studied for the last ***king 20 years ****ers!!

Size means **** all! How the **** can so many 'larger' (although actually resarch has proven that size 16 is the average size in Uk) women gat preggers. If weight was such an issue in this country wouldn't the ***king birth rate go ***king down!

Aaarrgggh!!!!

You're just perfect Sara - no ifs, no buts, end of....!!!!!

Willow - lovely to hear from you. Blue man group - yeah my bro lives in Colorado and i do remember him saying a few years ago to go check them out... might just do that 
.
Mr R was funny the one time i saw him. said pretty much the same to me.... and i also felt some faith in him... (always a good sign!).
Good luck for work tmrw.
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Your gorgeous nutter &#8230;. Bless your cottons thank you for that lovely ***king message  

Arrhhh you lot are so lovely makes me want to do a dance 

Blushing at your comments Hope ~ i have shorten your name lol

Your just lovely !! xxxx

Willow Mr R said the same to us something like come and get pregnant i was like Ok that sounds good ! he made me feel by the time i left ( i chat for england ) that i was pregnant he is so so positive and makes you believe he really can get you pregnant Like Hope i have every faith in him and if my cycle fails i know he would have done his best, 
Oww going back to work is always hard after a long break i find i use to swing on my chair for half the day just trying to wake up  

Big hugs my SEFC girls xxxx[br]: 13/08/06, 20:36    16 days to go 16 days to go


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello girls,

Would you mind if I joined you over here? I've had a little invitation from Willow and Dobby who found me moping about on the ICSI board! I'm jumping the gun a bit as I haven't started treatment yet but we're pretty certain that we're going to need it! Apologies to Willow and Dobby who have heard this already, but let me intro myself: I'm Lou, I'm 31 (as is dh) and we've recently found out we've got problems   We're very lucky really because we have found this out a lot earlier than most people would - a combination of my very understanding gp and dh's medical history. Basically, my dh has a very low sperm count, probably due to undescended testes and a double hernia op he had as a little boy. We have had two sa's now- one NHS and one at the SEFC - both saying the same. The nurse at SEFC told us that it is very likely that we will only be suitable for ICSI. We asked for our own copy of the report and I cried when it arrived because they had crossed out IUI and IVF and only ICSI was left as an option. My gp had already referred us to see Mr Wilcox at Pembury but the appointment has come back for October. That seemed quite a while to wait when we're feeling so shocked and wound up so we've made a private appointment to see him in a couple of weeks. Poor bloke won't know what's hit him- my list of questions just keeps on growing!! Dh and I have talked a lot and think that we're going to try to fund treatment ourselves and I like the sound of SEFC. 

Hope you don't mind me joining in- I'm feeling so lonely at the moment 'cos dh is feeling very sensitive about it all (quite understandably) and doesn't want me discussing it with friends or family but I'm the sort of person (i.e. a woman!!) who just needs to talk stuff through to feel a bit better about it. Thanks for listening and I look forward to getting to know you all a bit better,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lou !!!

A very big welcome ~ you belong here don't worry if you havent started treatment etc we are all at different stages, 
1st I am sorry that you have had a few shocks recently it's not very nice is it i know when i got my results i wanted to curl up and maybe stay there, But like you was very pleased i found out early on,

I am at the sefc and under Mr Rimmington his a wonderful man very easy to talk to and i makes me feel i am in safe hands i am yet to meet Mr Wilcox but have heard lots about him,

Not sure if it would help but did they say that there is anyway you can improve hubbys  many people of here have tried a combination of vit's such as Zita west Vitman , omegas 3.6.9 extra zinc and lots of water, No drinking or smoking and in 3 months ( it takes this long to make the sperm) the results have improved some men also try accupunture,

I know it's so hard to wait any longer esp with no guarantees, But this may give you more options if the  does improve,

When is your consutation ? 
If there is any questions you have in the mean time feel free to post !

Glad you found us ! 
xxx Sara xxx 


I know you may know bu sefc have a website with prices and information you also get to see there photos

www.sefc.co.uk

[br]: 14/08/06, 09:20KERRY GOOD LUCK FOR EGG COLLECTION TODAY 
WE ARE ALL THINKING OF YOU  big hugs and kisses hope you get a lovley amount  ​
        

xxx Sara xxx & SEFC Girls xxx​[br]: 14/08/06, 09:32

*SEFC Miracles*

Dobby     EDD ??

*SEFC 2WW * 

*SEFC Stimming*

KerryO e/c 14/08/06   
Mrs_H start stimms on 30/08/06  

*SEFC Waiting to start *  
Willowwisp ~ Starting (September 06 ?? )  
Hopeful ~ Having some timeout,  (watch this space ) 
weezz Awaiting consultation 25/08 ​


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Big fat ole welcome from me too Lou. Really looking forward to getting to know you and supporting you through your build up to treatment and through the process. 

I totally understand how you feel about talking about stuff. I am a naturally chatty person and DP is very, very quiet (I talk, he listens! Suits me!!). He hasn't told anyone but my God, I've told the bloody world and it's brother (beginning to wish i hadn't now but hey ho!). Somewhere along the line i needed to protect his privacy and found it easier to do with the FF girls. So, stick with us chuck and you'll be fine!!!

I'm going on holiday tmrw though to sunny Majorca so i'll leave you in the safe hands of these other gorgeous girlies - willow, Kerry, Sara and Dobby - though i haven't seen much of her recently... enjoying her news i'll bet!

Just finished work now and i'm chomping at the bit for my hol... aaarrggh! Still ironing clothes and trying to clean the house at the same time.Giving cat last few cuddles before he heads off to the cattery tmrw morning, poor wee lamb!

Gonna flipppin' well miss Big Brother final... B*****s!!
huggles,
xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you girls! Feeling very welcome already  
My consultation is on Friday 25th and I'm counting down the days. I am such an impatient sort and just couldn't bear waiting till the NHS one in October. I can kind of cope all the while I feel things are moving on. Poor dh, on the other hand, would far rather bury his head and hope it all goes away in the meantime! Hopeful, I know exactly what you mean about wanting to tell everyone- I'm terrible for that. In fact, I was so delighted when we started ttc that I think I told anyone who would listen- hmm, kinda regret that now. Am trying to learn from previous experience and be a little more discreet this time. Another little question- how much does each attempt at ICSI actually cost? I've got the booklet from SEFC and the price list but I know it's a bit misleading 'cos it doesn't include the drugs/blood tests etc. Got some serious saving to do now. 

Have a great holiday, Hopeful, 

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lou, 
Here's a few figures for you, 

Initial consultation	£150
IVF treatment cycle £2,400
ICSI (intracytoplasmic sperm injection) Fee £700
Semen Analysis £45
HFEA Licence fee £103
Drugs around £600 (estimate) 

Total £3398    

on top of this is the HIV HEP B & C Blood test but if you could go and ask yoour doctor to do these as it came to about another £250 for me & Dh you both need to be tested, 


sara xxx

HOPE DARLING HAVE A WONDERFUL HOLIDAY   THINKING OF YOU XXXX


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for that, Sara. Blimey, that's quite a lot of money isn't it! Better stop looking at the autumn fashion in Marie Claire- there'll be none of that for me!!

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Bless ~ yes the price is high not just the cost in money but emotional as well, Take time to view your options i'm sure after your consultation you will have a much clear picture, Do however keep your appointment in oct for your NHS as you never know things could move quick with them and you are intitled to one funded go, 

Hope this helps ! .... not long now only 11 days to go ...... tick tock tick tock !!  

xx Sara xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Lou -   Good move coming on here!! Welcome, you will get loads of support and any questions answered from the lovely ladies on here!!! Were having ICSI treatment and we have budgeted (if you can budget!!) £4000-£5000, I'm going to be on high doses of Gonal F so my drug bill will be around £1200 arghhhhhh!!!!! I can pretty much bet that you will like Mr R, he is very approachable, bizarre but approachable!! My hubby has azoospermia which means no little   at all in his sample, he had to have sperm retrieval and we got some to freeze   our first cycle we got a BFN, but second the brilliant BFP, sadly we MC'd but it shows that ICSI does work! So please don't give up hope and think positive (Zita West)!!    If you want to read a really good book about infertility then you have to get Zita West Fertility and Conception, I got mine from Amazon for about £12.00 its the infertility bible!! 

My first day back at work was painful to say the least, I was so tired and bored, couldn't get motivated to do anything!!   Roll on the 24th September were going to Bath in a posh hotel for our third wedding anniversary on the 26th September, really looking forward to it!!

Kerry - How did egg collection go, well I hope?  

Hopeful - We watched the BB final in Lanzarote two years ago, everywhere had it on, so don't worry too much!!  

Love to you all

Willow
xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

hey Lou - yep me exactly - told anyone who'd listen! 3 yrs ago we moved house and i'd told the old neighbours that we were ttc and then the other day when i saw them again they said "Oh, we thought you'd have a babay by now". hmmm sensitive me thought! I didn't want to say anything about the treatment so i just said "oh, yeah, we're still banging away at it!" Quite why i said that i have no idea... banging away at it? What kind of expression is that? And to use that in fromt of 2 retired people... hmmm.. poor judgement on my part... but i honestly didn't have time to think and that was my 1st reaction. So, next time i'm keeping cards and chest firmly glued together!

The Zita West book is great - i have read and re-read it so recommened by me. It's a really good reference book too. Easy to dip in and out of.

Willow - sorry your 1st day back wasn't great. It will get easier. Totally understandable that you're not motivated. Throughout my IVF i thought of nothing but my treatment and was so unfocussed at work i might as well not have been there. I started to feel guilty but have worked through all that now. This is your time and important that you focus on treatment so if work suffers a bit - tough! Glad I should be able to catch BB in Majorca! Go pete! 

Kerry - any news hun? Hope you're taking it easy. If you're anything like i was you'll be fast asleep right now. So i'm sending you big positive vibes and sweet dreams!  

Sara - thanks for pm. Have sent you one back... will miss you hun... be good!!! 

Will probably log on tmrw before i go... don't leave til lunchtime so plenty of time. 

ciao for now my friends!
xxx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Sorry to crash your thread, ladies, but wanted to wish you all a massive GOOD LUCK!! I was at SEFC with Mr R and now have 7 month old twin girls. He is the most fantastic consultant, and the whole team are lovely. He was very supportive when we lost the first pregnancy and gave us the strength and positive outlook to do it all again. He used to say to us "let's get you pregnant" and the first time was a bit of an eyebrow raiser!!    He scanned me right to the last trimester and would have delivered himself if he could, he takes such a personal and caring interest in his patients - we really miss him!! 

I do hope he has toned down his loud shirts, ties and socks though!!!!  

love and babydust to you all,
Caro


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

ah Caro that's nice... sounds like Mr R needs to update his repetoire though! He's said "Let's get you pregnant" to all of us girls on here!!!! hahhahahha!!!

Congratulations on your GORGEOUS twins.... and thanks for your good luck message!

xxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Just to let you know I am still around and following your news with lots of hope for you all.  I am keeping a bit quiet - things are not going that smoothly for me; but SEFC are being fantastic and are carrying on scanning me even though I am nearly 12 weeks now.

Caro70 I think Mr R may have toned down his shirts, but the same can't be said for the ties or especially the socks - I saw him dressed really smartly because he was going for a meeting after work, looked dead posh... but the socks kind of really didn't add to the outfit!!

He said lets get you pregnant to me as well!  But the funniest bit was him telling my partner that he had lovely sperm!  My partner looked horrified and as if he wanted to drop through the floor... which was my reaction when my partner got home, rang his mum to tell her how we had got on, and repeated the lovely sperm comment to her!!! Fancy telling your mum that!!!!

Best wishes to everyone... I don't want to offend anyone and know that some people find it upsetting when people who have had a BFP so if anyone would rather I didn't post on this thread, please let me know - I won't be offended!

Dobby


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Dobby sweetheart ~ i really hoping that little one hangs on and carry's on growing well sending truck loads of sticky vibes and wishing the weeks away so you feel in a safe place, i guess that won't be till the baby is in your arms  

Huney we are all here to get pregnant you are an inspriration to us all please don't feel we would be offended i know i can't speak for the others but i am 99.9 % sure they would love to hear your updates and how things are going after all when we get our BFP we will need advise on what to do so we need you,

Caro thank you so much for adding your success story and for sharing with us you wonderful twin girls how wonderful and again is an inspriration so lovely for you to wish us luck  

Waiting to hear how you got on sweet Kerry     
owww we are getting a busy thread, 
Oh just to mention i did a little list earlier pls let me know if it's correct and when things change i will keep it updated, 

Love & luck & baby dust to all


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh Dobby - no of course we won't feel offended - i certanly don't and i'm pretty sure the other girls wouldn't either. I think it's nice to keep in contact. We need success stories!! And regular updates from those peeps! So stick with us hun. I'm sending you huge sticky vibes too. xx

I'm just wondering, if i was a consultant - a fertility consultant, i would definitely make it my job to follow one or 2 of the threads on FF to keep my ear to the ground about how it affects couples. And i would probably follow the one that was attached to the clinic where i work.... are you following me girls!  Yes Mr R - we know you read this... and we know your catchphrase... time to think of a new one!!!!! But don't take any notice re the socks and ties! It's what makes you that bit different! 

Kerry - sending yet more positive vibes. Hope i hear from you before i go on hols at lunchtime today, if not - i'm sending you my very best wishes for ET and the 2ww. I'll be back on 30th to send you virtual hugs.

Sara - thanks a million for the wee list - angel chops! That really helps. 

Flippin' 'eck girls i got up at the crack of dawn - all excited about going away (oh by the way girls, did i say i was going on holiday... what me? holiday? yeah... going down Majorca innit? Majorca? Cor blimey Gov... 'ave a nice time... cheers!). Ignore last bit - don't know what's getting into me!

Anyway - got up early... went downstairs and did a bit of channel surfing. Cuddled cat who is going into cattery at 11am. Now about to go have shower after smearing myself with fake tan last night - a girls gotta start her hol (did i mention i'm going on me hols?) with at least a hint of a tan before getting her bits out in a skimpy bikini!

Right off i go... 

if dp isn't up when i've had my shower i'll probably be back!
take care all
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lol you make me laugh so much with all your post hopeful ~ i am still laughing at you "banging away at it " post i showed Dh and just laugh so hard it hurt  

It reminds me when me & dh took my grandad out for his 94th Birthday Dh were a french connection top that said FCUK Elite clearly displayed my poor grandad didnt know where to look , i didnt realise till we got there poor DH sat arms folded most of the time   

Just found out you can take your ipod and some hand luggage  no liquids make up but a good book and your ipod is atleast something, My sister is flying back to Japan in on 25th so she will be pleased, 

Do you really think Mr R reads this ?? now i'm worried   

Kerry we are all thinking of you hun, Hoping to hear you good news  i can't sleep at the moment been up since 6am but woke every other hour from 11pm keep dreaming about the outcome, the whole process, some times it feels so real i wake up thinking oh i need to feed the baby    i am slowly going mad and these dreams always seem to have a positive outcome but that worries me too is my brian setting me up for a big fall ! 

2 weeks to go now excitiment is turning to fear   i'm sure it's all part of the rollercoaster, 

Right i am too off to have a shower be back soon, 

HAVE A FAB TIME HOPEFUL WANT TO HEAR ALL ABOUT IT WHEN YOU BACK 
Sara xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh yes Sara - Mr R is well and truly watching... he knows your name and the first initial of your surname AND what treatment you're undertaking so he can identify you VERY easily...!!!! hahha!!

I'm only kidding - i'm sure he has better things to do than sit and watch this thread after a days work. It's probably the last thing he'd want to do! 


xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

OH NO !! 

from now on call me agent number 2 ~ no more Identifying  information   

Hope you are all pack to go ... hope moggy enjoys her holiday  

Any news on Kerry anyone ??

Sara xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Have just written a really long message and managed to lose it (probably just as well, it was pretty long!) To recap, I was just wanting to say thank you 'cos you're a great bunch of ladies and have really cheered me up! Thank you, Sara, for your cool little list- I feel very welcome. Thanks also to Dobby and Caro for your messages- I also find it very inspiring and would love you to stick around.

I have ordered the Zita West book from Amazon (and a few others- too tempting 'cos I always get taken in with the 'spend £15 and get free delivery' and end up spending about £40! Mental note- must stop frittering money away...)

I've got some new questions for you lovely ladies today!! First of all, why don't the SEFC do the downregging bit of IVF? Not that I'm complaining because it sounds 'orrible but I was just curious why they don't think it's necessary. The other thing (and sorry 'cos I keep going on about this but it's really stressing me out) is how possible is it to organise treatment to coincide with fixed holiday time? As I think I mentioned, I'm a teacher so I'm v. lucky when it comes to holidays and have one or two week holidays every 7 weeks or so and the big one in the summer. If I can, I'd like to use my fixed holiday time as much as I can because I'd feel really cheeky taking lots os time off outside of it, but I'm also a bit worried about trying to work as usual through treatment in case it ruins my chances (I teach Reception and have management responsibilities so every day is completely manic really!) I'm so torn between feeling really guilty about mucking the children about by not being there for them, and thinking, that if I don't commit myself to this, I'm never going to have my own child :-

Actually, once I've seen Mr Wilcox and know a bit more, I think I should speak to my Headteacher. I'm hoping she might be quite understanding as she had years of heartache with secondary infertility, plus I've always worked hard and haven't had much time off. Must stop worrying...

Have a fab time, Hopeful. Dh and I were watching BB in Spain last week so I'm sure you'll be able to catch the final!

Lou x[br]: 15/08/06, 09:55Just another little thing... my ICT skills are shocking (quite scary when this is one of the subjects I have to teach ) How do I create a little intro for the bottom of my messages like you guys have got? Also, is there a quick way to get to the latest message on a thread? (I've just been clicking on the last page and scrolling down but is there a better way- I'm soo lazy)

Lou x


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

.... I'm afraid I know for a fact that Mr R's team reads this website.......    
They love it! If anyone wants to pass on a message for me, tell him I haven't forgotten and still owe him another pair of socks...... 

Weezz... I found the clinic very obliging about doing scans really early in the day so it doesn't upset your working day, and they'll know fairly early on when egg collection etc will be, so you can give a few days notice for some holiday, or even try and aim for half term week. That's the beauty of not d/r, the body doesn't get completely shut down, so it's quick to rev up again for growing lots of eggies! Both my cycles were 11 days from first jab to egg collection, don't know how it works for IUI though.

Dobby - congrats and good luck!!

Right, sorry to crash again, couldn't resist! I'm off.
xxxxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello Weezz

Two answers to your questions.... SEFC don't downregulate because they don't believe it alters the results (or so I was told).  I have read that some clinics down regulate because this means they can schedule in far more people more closely, where as SEFC work around you to a greater extent.... and Mr R said to us at one point that that is how he intends to carry on, he never wants the clinic to be so big that it is scheduled rather than responding to the individual patient.  I have also read some clinical research from the States which says for oldies like me, you get a far better response on a short protocol than you do a long one, the theory being that if you down regulate someone who is older then you could actually go 'too far' and mean that the 'up regulating' bit doesn't respond in time, if you get that explanation.

As to scheduling tx around your hollies, I would talk to the clinic.  I was all planned for my first cycle of ICSI just to start whenever my period arrived and then my work horribly decided to send me on a residential course for a week right when I would have needed to be stimming.  Sue suggested I go on the pill for 2 weeks (and they gave me a prescription) which meant I could start my ICSI cycle on a planned day and avoid the week of the course completely.  Perhaps this will help you and you can try to get half term as the dates for EC/ET?

I told work with my first ICSI cycle and wished I hadn't in retrospect.  It would have been fine if it had worked, but I sort of felt that has it hadn't, I was then going to be considered a right pain when I did it all again with the second one.  Also people kept asking me how it was going, and given that I was DEEPLY hormonal with the first cycle, my reactions to this varied from wanting to hit them, throw something at them or dissolve in fits of either giggles or tears!!  You might be better off trying to fit it around work first, and tell them if you find you can't manage this, than being honest up front - but others may have had different experiences.

Hope this helps

Best wishes to everyone else!!!!

Dobby


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

How funny if Mr R does find out about this site ...... maybe the 'lets get you pregnant' comment will cease!!!  

Weez - I'm really pleased that Mr R doesn't down reg us, I suffer terribly on the down regging stage, I have to DR for longer because my body is awkward, so I feel really poorly, I'm also a poor responder so I'm hoping the short protocol will get me more eggies!!   Dobby is right, I firmly believe last time I was DR for so long, when it was time to stimm my ovaries said 'yeh right oh' and they weren't interested, hence the three eggs!

As for the time off, my first cyle I was at work and if someone looked at me sideways I wanted to kill them   second cycle I was really poorly from beginning to end so my doctor signed me off sick and I didn't feel guilty once, this is about you and getting your dream so concentrate on yourself and try not to worry about other people (hard I know)? In total I had seven weeks off sick including sick for the MC, nothing was said to me in work, even though I should have had a sick warning   luckily they didn't give me one!

Dobby - Please don't leave us, I'm not offended in the slightest and would love to keep up with your progress  

Hugs to everyone else!

Willow
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Dobby and Willow- very sound advice! I have to say that I'm v. relieved about the downregging thing. I suffer from evil PMT anyway and was terrified by the sound of it,

Lou x[br]: 16/08/06, 08:33As you can see, I've worked out how to do the 'signature' for my posts so please ignore my earlier plea for help 

x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone 

I am so so excited 14 days to go  me and hubby worked out a new diet for me for this time up until end of stimms which contains 75g of protien advised by Zita West, also as  hubby is into bodybuilding he spends a lot of time studing nutrition and healthy eatting so i now have a diet i can follow where everything i love and also know it's doing me good, 

i'm really excited about it as the plan starts today but i feel i am more happy to be incontrol of something, 

weezz  i am pleased you are finding your way around the site,  

Dobby i was thinking thats why SEFC didnt D/r it's such a better thing for us i feel so very lucky i am not d/r as hearing everyones storys on them some not too pleasent, also it means the whole process is a lot shorter, 

sara xxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

I hope you don't mind if I join you?

I have been treated at SEFC since October 2005 but this is the first time I have posted any messages on FF.

We have had two IUI treatments which failed, one IVF which was a BFN and I test on 21st August for the second IVF treatment.  I am currently on day 9 of the dreaded 2WW and looking for every possible sign or symptom which is driving me crazy.  I am sure you can all relate to that. 

As I am now just 40 Mr R put three embies back and he did warn me that we could get a "full house"!!  Roll on Monday.

Good luck to you all and may all our dreams come true.

Emma


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

WELCOME EMMA 

Hi Emma, 
I am so sorry to hear of you past BFN,  but i am glad you found us now wow 9 days in i bet your head is going   

OMG   3 little one, I'm sure that dobby will posta a message later as i believe she had 3 little ones out out and is 11-12 weeks preganant   

Sending you lots & lots of positive vibes      
sara xxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Sara

You can tell I am new to the sight by the lack of smileys!!  I still can't work out how you add them - can you tell me please?!  I have tried to click on them but it doesn't work ... 

Thank you for your lovely message.  Yes, I am really going mad this time and trying to remember how I felt on my last IVF treatment etc. I had a bit of gap between this time and the last one because I had had IUI or IVF on and off every other month for 6 months so I just couldn't stand any more injections, drugs or scans.

I do think that everyone at the clinic is great and it is so sad that Sue is leaving at the end of August.  Anyway, hopefully I won't have to go there any more.  It does feel like I have lived there for the past 8 months or so!

I wish you lots of luck for your treatment and the roller coaster that goes with it

Emma
xxx


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

elo girlies! blimey I havent looked at the site for a couple of days what with the egg collection n'all and its gone MAD!!! its so good to see so many of us on here now, we're a proper little gang! We'll be hanging out outside the chippie before you know it! 

There's so much to catch up on with all of you, I've read all your posts but dont have a printer here at home so am trying to remember all the replies I wanted to post to you all ... I suppose the biggest is to Dobby, you're so thoughtful asking if we mind you sharing your news, I for one certainly love hearing success stories and wish you the best pregnancy ever hun, you truely are an inspiration! and as for the down regging, I was on supracur and puregon and I think the supracur overrides your natural hormones so that takes the place of the down regging bit done by other clinics, and you take it at the same time as the puregon which is the stimming drug. I know I didnt have any of the side effects I'd read about of down regging - headaches, emotional. It makes you wonder what exactly are the advantages of the long protocol? I'm so glad the sefc dont put you through all that.

so, I got through egg collection. In the run up I got really uncomfortable with all the growing follies inside, I have a bit of a belly at the best of times but this was getting silly, my mum said 'she looks pregnant already!' at one point I was so big. I didnt care though, I was proud of my bulge cos to me it just meant I had a whole chicken coop of eggs in there! The collection didnt go that smoothly because one of my ovaries had wedged itself up towards the front of my abdomen and was a bit hard to reach, but the skillful Mr R eventually managed to pop them all and we got 12 eggs. I found out yesterday that 6 had fertilised and tomorrow (thurs) hopefully there'll be 2 prime for coming back to the nest for a good while. Sorry I havent posted til now but yesterday I was quite sore and quite groggy I just stayed on the settee and watched rubbish telly and dozed. Today's a bit more comfy though and I'm eating lots of fruit to get my vit C up to heal quickly ready for tomorrow. I'm so excited! I'd be interested to know what you think of the visualisation tape, I havent come across those before there still might be time to get one mail order ...

Anyway girlies, good luck to you all in your various stages of treatment, keep banging away at it haha! (that's pure class!).

Lots of love, Kxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh Kerry thats wonderful news     
6 little one's i'm sure your going to get some good grades out of that crop well done you mother hen 

Yes your doing the right thing resting and taking it easy and i hope when you have your little ones back you do the same, i know i know it's hard rubbish tv laying around reading books 

Sending lots of good luck vibes for tomorrow hun    
Your right it has gone a little crazy it's so wonderful i love being part of this gang 

Big hugs 
Sara xxxx[br]: 16/08/06, 13:38

Hi Emma

Sorry just trying to work out how to explain the smilies as i just click on mine once and they are added if you use the more button at the top of the post you can have a bigger selections here's hoping your be able to add soon 

I didnt know Sue was leaving  ~ i know she was moving house etc I don't go back to the hospital till 30th Aug hope i get to say good bye she has been wonderful sorting out my cycle as i am egg sharing etc,

You must think positive i know it's hard when you have had failed cycles but why should it not work this time hey     stay strong sweetheart we are hear for you, make sure you have plenty of rest and drink lots of water but mainly have time out for you,

So glad you found this site & us fellow SEFC Girls xxx
Sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Congratulations, Kerry.  I wish you lots of luck on the dreaded 2 WW.   Let's hope that you get a BFP!

Thank you also for setting up this link so that we can all chat together and know who we are talking about.

You are doing the right thing resting and taking it easy.  Try and enjoy it.  You might not have a second to yourself in the near future!!

Sara - thanks for your support.  It certainly does help during this time when you don't have any scans etc or any contact with the clinic to have this site.

I am trying to be positive and keep telling myself that we had grade 1, 8 cell embies which couldn't really better.  Only problem is that that is what we had last time and they didn't stay put.  Oh well, what will be will be!!

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone and special hello to Emma and Kerry who I haven't met yet! Lots of good luck to everyone- it's definitely a major fingers crossed sort of time. Good luck to Sara with the new health regime (what nice things do you still get to have?) - not long now... Good luck to Emma too - I taught triplets in my Reception class this last year who were gorgeous   - I'll be really thinking of you over the next few days. Also, good luck to Kerry for tomorrow (I think you said Thurs - bit forgetful!) and the 2ww! Willow, are you starting treatment soon?

Hugs to all,

Lou x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Thought I would start this posted with some good news from SEFC!!! My friend who has just had her first cycle at SEFC got a  , she has had a fresh cycle at Guys, two frozen at Guys and then moved to SEFC for a fresh and got a BFP, she didn't do the pineapple, aspirin, brazil nuts or anything, just took it easy, I cried when she phoned me, not because I was jealous or anything, just sheer joy because she deserves it so much, she has been through so much and I'm absolutely thrilled for her and her husband!!! Good old Mr R does it again!!     YOU ROCK!!

Welcome to the thread Emma, three embies onboard, WOW, lets hope its your turn this time, wishing you loads of luck for your  

I managed to find some aspirin tablets today in Tesco's they were three quid which I suppose for aspirin is expensive, but its much better than the dispersible stuff   I'm going to rattle with the Zita multivits and DHA and aspirin, but hopefully they will help??

Kerry - 12 eggs and 6 fertilised, brilliant news!   Hope you don't go too mad in the TWW, wishing you lots of luck  

Lou - We have decided to wait until October for treatment, hubby is a policeman and is going to Hendon on a four week course in September so its too much hassle until after then! 

Hugs to everyone else!This thread is fantastic, I feel like were all buddies already!!! 

Willow
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

SEFC Miracles

Dobby     EDD ??

*SEFC 2WW *  

Emma testing 21/08     
Kerry testing 29/08     

*SEFC Stimming*

Mrs_H start stimms on 30/08/06  

*SEFC Waiting to start *   
Willowwisp ~ Starting (October )  
Hopeful ~ Having some timeout,  (watch this space ) 
weezz Awaiting consultation 25/08 ​


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello everyone and thank you to Lou and Willow for your kind words and good luck wishes.  

Sara well done for doing the SEFC miracles chart.  It is great!!  Let's hope one day they will all be   and Dobby has set the outcome for us all.

At the moment I am just wondering whether or not I will get a   and then of course I will wonder how many?  I still don't know when or how you find that out.  Has anyone asked Mr R?  I kept meaning to but forgot whenever I was at the clinic (which has been a lot over the last 8 months!!!).

Oh well, today is another day nearer testing.

Hugs to everyone.

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Emma hun, 

I'm pleased another day as passed for you so only 3 days until test day now hun, In regards to how many ( how exciting ) Once you get your bfp on test day ( posivite thinking here    ) you will call the clinic and be booked in for a scan ~ they sometimes do scans at 6 weeks but Mr R likes to do them at 7 weeks as thats when the heartbeat/s can be detected, 

So you will have a long old 3 week wait for your scan .........  

Good luck for your transfer today Kerry ~ we are all thinking of you    

I called the clinic this morning as i have has such bad headaches the last few days getting spots on my forehead not very nice and in a bad mood ~ but saly this is all linked to the stuipd pill and there is nothing i can do just roll on a week saturday when i can stop   

Luck luve & baby dust to all    
xx Sara xx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello everyone

Lots and Lots of luck to Emma and Kerry for their 2ww.

Mrs_H is right, if you get a positive test, they book you for a scan 3 weeks after test day (so you will be 7 weeks pregnant).  They can tell you how many embryos have implanted then, and you can see very clearly the nice little blobs that will grow on to be babies!

I had twins at this scan, and they ask you to come back for another one in 2 weeks time, as quite often (50% of the time) a twin or triplet pregnancy at 7 weeks will reduce to less at 12 weeks - which was what happened to me - although both twins at clear heartbeats at 7 weeks, only one still did at 9 weeks, but he is doing fine and looking very scarily like a care bear on the scan!!

Willow - your asprin are still 75mg are they?  Can you tell me what they are called and did you get them from the pharmacy bit or off the shelves? I HATE the dispersible ones!! (even though they don't taste if you glug them fast enough!)

Best wishes to everyone!

Dobby


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks very much for your replies about finding out how many have implanted.  I can't believe I haven't ever asked Mr R before now!

Dobby, Sorry to hear that one of the twins wasn't there at 12 weeks but at least you have one little bundle of joy to look forward to which is what we all want.  Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy.  Did you have any symptoms at all when you did your first test at home?  I have heard so many different views about this.

Kerry, I hope you ET went well today. You can join me on the mad two week wait  .

Lots of luck to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi EmmaL

I had a long conversation with Druzy about this, who flatly didn't believe me at first, but I honestly had not one single symptom on the 2ww at all... the only thing I had was period like crampy pains a few days before test day (so I was convinced I was going to get a negative) and these lasted until I was about 8 weeks pregnant, and were sometimes really bad!!

Mr R told me this was normal and to ignore it!

Other than that nothing, I know other people have said they feel dizzy, have strange tastes in their mouth, sore breasts and all that, but me - quite honestly, I felt really well!!

I did cheat and test early though... but don't tell anyone!!!!!

Dobby


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

Dobby - you are so naughty to test early.  How early did you test?  I am really tempted to test a day early as it will be Sunday so at least DP and I will have a day together to cope with the result; whatever it is.  I do have sore breasts but I had that before on each cycle.  Other than that, just feel more healthy and more positive this time probably because I am getting fed up with all the drugs etc etc and just want it to work so badly this time.  

I am so happy for you 

Emma


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Guys!  

Just got all my paperwork through from SEFC to fill in ready for our consultation. Bit puzzled by the disclosure form - I can't think of anything I'd rather not disclose (I trust their professionalism) but not sure what is meant by it all really. I have said 'yes' to everything but is there anything I should be considering more carefully?

Bit of a weird morning today. Went to visit my lovely sil and her 3 week old baby girl (my little niece, first time proper auntie.) She was pleased for the opportunity to catch up with a few chores and left me to bottle-feed and cuddle the baby while she got on with them. It felt really nice and I started to go into a little fantasy world of imagining my own baby but when I left to come home, I felt awful and have since been a bit tearful and eaten half the contents of the fridge. I wish I didn't get like this   I started feeling a bit fed up yesterday as I went to see my mil (who I get on with very well) and we were talking about everything as she and my fil know about dh's sa results. Despite normally being very sensitive, I was kind of alarmed by some of her comments. I know that she is only being protective of my dh (and noone wants to protect him more than me) but it was almost as if she was affronted by the thought that it's 'his problem' and kept saying things like she thought it was probably a combination of the two of us, that perhaps I'm like a 'hostile environment' for his swimmers   Well, obviously she could be right but... blimey, am I being over-sensitive or what? She is also convinced that I'm generally too uptight about it all and it would all work if I relaxed - feel like I might thump the next person who tells me that. Sorry about the moan. Is it normal to feel like this?

Lou x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Lou

I don't think there is anything you should be aware of.  There is so much red tape and rules etc that govern the clinic and transfer of data etc.  As long as you are comfortable with your GP being stuff then I wouldn't worry your head.  After all, there is enough to worry about!!  If you do go on to have IVF there are about 5 forms you have to fill just for that too!!

I am sure that your MIL is just being over protective towards your DH.  You know the facts about the problems you have and just must just keep reminding yourself that.  It is meant to be good luck to hold a baby, so hold it as much as you can if you can bear it.  So many people say if you relax it will happen, but if there is medically something wrong than that's never going to be the case is it?  Try not to torment yourself about what she said and think positively that you are going to SEFC and Mr R will "get you pregnant!"  .

Big hugs

Emma
xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Dobby - Yes they are the 75mg, I got them from Tesco's I had to ask for them behind the counter, they are in a box and are enteric coated? They were £2.99 I think for 56. She did try to sell me the dispersible ones as they were cheaper, but I wasn't having it!! 

Lou - _'If you just relax it will happen'_ Oooh those words of wisdom!!  My boss told me to relax 'and you never know what might happen', yeh you never know one day I might punch your face in if you say that again!! I think people say these things to try to make us feel better (it doesn't), your not being oversensitive, their your feelings and your allowed to have them  And yes it is completely normal to feel like this. My brother and his wife are having their first baby and they have only been trying since they were married 9 weeks ago! When they told me I was really pleased for them, but secretly gutted because I wanted to be the first to give my mum and dad their first grandchild (plus we have been married for three years)!!  Don't get me wrong, I'm thrilled for them, but still a bit upset? Take it easy Lou xx

Love and hugs to everyone, off to make lunch for tomorrow and change all the beds, I've got friends over for the weekend.

Willow
xx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Weezz

I would probably have thrown something at your mother in law....   Just wait if you do start a cycle and the hormones will make you so crazy, I suggest you avoid her or you WILL throw something at her!!  It is weird isn't it, how people react.  I know my partner (much to my embarrassment) told his mum all the gory ins and outs of our investigations, and she said that she wasn't going to tell his dad because he would be really upset at knowing that my DP had problems (although by the time we actually got to it, the GP's definition of problems and Mr R's disagreed completely, and Mr R told him he had 'lovely sperm'... a comment I don't think he will forget in a hurry - he looked like he wanted to drop through the floor!!!)

I had known for years that I had quite a few problems (and we found some others as well, once we had tried one ICSI cycle) so I was actually quite relived to find that DP did as well!!!

I have had hosts of grotty comments made to me though, quite a few from my GP (as I am not the skinniest birdie in the world) and he was utterly convinced that IVF wouldn't work for us because of my weight (where as the clinic's view was 'who cares'!!!)

It is hard to do, but you just have to develop a tough skin - and if not... then don't throw anything breakable!!!!    

Dobby


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi lovelys,

[glow=red,2,300]  12 days to go  ​
Well its Friday another week down I feel awful wishing the weeks away especially a summer month, but I'm really struggling with sleeping or doing anything as my thoughts keep going back to treatment all the time, I feel like i am sleeping breathing eating treatment. ( havent started yet  )

I don't think I was prepared for how much it can take over your life, it's every part of my life at the moment, from the moment I get up swallowing the vits, drinking milk, checking how much protein I will have that day, etc counting the days down it's madness I just so want to be on the 2ww not at the beginning of it all

Lou, 
I really feel for you as my younger sister is pregnant and the baby is due in 14weeks, The baby was a "surprise" for her and she is dreadfully unprepared I can't help but feel totally jealous but I feel this is natural in a way. This will be my 2nd nephew by two sisters both younger and not married 

Think positive hun when you went into the dream world with your sil baby you were just looking into your future it will happen and being at the sefc your in the best hands,  

As for Mil OMG i was shokced to read what she said , Mine is just horrid, I was the golden girl until me & my husband got married then it all changed  and mil became "nasty" saying odd comments here and there about I don't work as hard as my husband ect ,

When we told her about our fertility problems ( I have pcos & blocked left tube damaged right ) she said to me well if you can't have children naturally it wasn't meant to be, I cried so much over that comment I couldn't believe she would say something so evil, 

We told her we are going ahead with IVF end of aug and she said we were jumping the gun, rushing in and should wait for our nhs funded go etc, I did bite back a little and said I could not wait that long, she then said that sometimes in life you have to wait for things you want not throw money at it &#8230;

well by then I nearly told her to f**k off ,  but instead I said &#8230; unless you have walked in my shoes you won't know how I feel and until then you can't comment, 
I then said that as she didn't believe in treatment etc we wouldn't be given her any updates and not to ask, haha  still hurts tho as I so wanted Dh to have the support of his family as will but doesn't look like it

Just one thing, I will never know why people feel so able to express their opinions so freely, I could never say some of the comments I had had thrown at me,

Here are some I am writing them here as I no longer want them to be part of me &#8230; I am getting rid of these comments ~ please feel free to do the same,

_" stop trying it will happen" "get drunk and loosen up your too uptight your never fall that way"
"you are obese you need to lose weight" 
" you can always adopt why worry having all that medical intervention"
"your young you have plenty of time for kids" 
"IVF is too easy for people like you who haven't got patience" 
"just accept some people can have babies some can't"

" better to have lost a baby than never fall pregnant" ~ this comment hurt the most after my m/c at 5w5d it came from a lady who was pregnant and claimed to have fertility issues herself _

I feel so much better getting all that out, I really feel that I can leave those comment behind now and listen to the positive ones you wonderful ladies have said to me, 

So glad we have this site and this thread ! xxx

Dobby I keep thinking of your struggle and what you have had to overcome and of little bean growing inside you ~ your such an inspiration sweetheart,  you deserve this so much i hope soon you can start to enjoy the pregnacy and feel safe, i noticed you have called baby he a few times are you going to find out the sex or have a surprise ?

Whats everyone up too for this weekend 
Wow what an essay sorry ........... i just can't stop i talk for england 

Kerry hope your resting at home and have 2 little ones snuggling down xx
Hopeful hope your enjoying you holiday .... think you might need another one after trying to catch up on this thread it's moving along nicely we might even be on part 3 when you return 

xxxxx Sara xxxxxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Mrs_H

If we are throwing away comments, then I have one which still really hurts which I want to get rid of.  One of my (our, actually) best friends is male, who I have known for over the last 20 years.  He started going out with someone 5 years ago, and they had an unplanned pregnancy (she was quite a lot older than 40) and now have a very dear little girl who is 3 1/2.  A while ago he said (amongst other things) 'We deserve to have a child first, because we have got one already and it is not fair for her to be an only child, you can afford to wait'... .which given that I am also over 40, and at the time had recently had 2 failed IUIs (which to be fair he didn't know about) just cut like a knife.

Heigh ho... people just don't think do they!!!

I know I keep calling my beanie 'him'..... I am going with the best chance since my partner has 2 brothers no sisters, his father has 3 brothers and no sisters, and all of them have had only boys and no girls, and so have their children!..... Somehow I think making girl embies is not in my partners genetic makeup!  But maybe we will be in for a suprise!  We are going to find out the sex (we decided we would when it was still twins, and have kind of got used to the idea!).  My MIL says it will spoil the suprise on the day the baby is born, but I don't think so....  I think it will be far special enough, just for the baby to actually have made it all the way to being here!!!

Love to all

Dobby


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Well done you hun getting rid of that appalling comment   it's gone now sweetheart it's not going to effect you now ... esp when you have little passager on board   , I will 100% find out if i am ever lucky enough to fall pregnant, i think in the world of infertility is so full of suprices and some not so very nice it's so up & down that for me i would want to know the second i got 2 lines on the HPT     , 

With regards to your DP being from a very male, breads male background i think it would be amazing if little one was a she, but i know your just be so so over the moon to hold your own healthy baby boy or girl to us girls with FI sex of the baby will never matter  

xxxx


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

How we all feeling today? I've taken a break from lying horizontally to spend a little time on the computer but it makes me a bit paranoid that gravity's gonna get to the little ones - silly I know but I promised myslef that this time I'll get bedsores before I got up too much! Emma hun how are you getting on? are you carrying on as normal or doing anything special?

Ah girls, reading what other people have so carelessly said to us all just shows you doeant it that you cant possibly understand this journey until you've donw it yourself can you? I've had similiar, one of my best friends 'comforted' me by telling me 'well, at least youre not dying' when I first found out we'd need tx ... then started crying when I was round her house a couple of months later cos she'd got her period and so 'desperately' wanted kid #2. ANyway, needless to say she's now pregnant and called me to ask if a) i'd started treatment yet, and b) oh by the way I'm pregnant! Why couldnt she have just waited til after this cycle had finished? talk about bad timing! As it happens she's been nagging to come and visit today and I had to get a bit blunt and tell her I'm not having ANY visitors (ahem, except for my more sensitive friends next week!) so she'll have to wait til this is finished. I couldnt stand her going on about her morning sickness etc, no doubt she's having a 'terrible pregnancy' according to her she always get the rough deal .... grrr! Ooo dear that turned into a bit of a rant didnt it?! sorry about that girlies, if anyone I should be ranting at her I'm sure!

CHeers Sara for the miracles list, I need something like that to get my head round who'se where ...

Anyway something else I wanted to run past you all was embryo freezing, does anyone know the sefc criteria for freezing? the day before yesterday I spoke to them and we had 1x grade1, 2xgrade2 (and one of the 6 had stopped progresing completely). we went yesterday and had 5x grade 2-3, out of those 2 could be put back and we had none to freeze. As you can imagine this was a bit of a shock, it happened like this last time and we just accpeted it but this time I'm more keen to hang onto any little chances we might have there in those embies that have been dismissed. They told us they'd watch them til day 5 to see how they progress and if any make good blastocysts we can freeze them then ... but I didnt think you could freeze blastos? Ah I'm gonna phone them today and ask all these questions but I dont want to sound stupid. Ah to hell with it, I can sound stupid with the best of them!

Big love to you all girls, not long now Emma!

xx[br]: 18/08/06, 10:59sorry, on the number of embies bit I meant 'the day before yesterday we had 1x grade 1, 4x grade 2. doh!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Hun 

I mayy have got your day of testing wrong is it 28th or 29th will change if wrong   Dobby also can i have you edd for little one so we can help count down with you or count up ! xx

Kerry 1st i want to say yes blastocysts can def be frozen so please don't worry about that my fear is did you mention to me that sefc didnt recomend blastocysts as they hadnt had much success with it as the enviroment needs to be 100% right ?? please dont let me worry you here hun i am just trying to explore if the little embroys can be froozen before blastocysts ? i know they have said they are not great but they are still grade 2 and i'm sure ladies have got bfp with grade 2 
I would def give them a call and speak to them make sure you know what your options are, 

ohhhhh why oh why does it have to be so confusing   
Big hugs sweets  your little embroys will make it to blastocysts     & the two replaced will hang on inside for 8 & half months      stay positive sweetheart !! 
Sara xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi fellow FF girls!!

I agree with Mrs H and Dobby how people can make insensitive comments without realising just how much hurt they can cause.

I just have one rant I would like to get rid of.  When I was discussing my tx with my sister the only comment she made was that she was worried how her DH would react if we were successful because he had two cycles of IVF which didn't work with his first wife and they then went on to adopt.  This was about 15 years ago and I really was so cross  !!  That's better to have that off my chest!!! Haven't told anyone until now.

Kerry I do hope you are feeling OK.  I have found the first couple of days after ET quite difficult. This time I really did force myself to sit and do not very much except read and watch films etc.  This is totally unusual for me as I am usually a busy bee doing something all the time.  I have pretty much carried on as normal except I have tried not to lift anything heavy like shopping etc.  I have also stoped doing any exercise (I usually go to the gym 4 times a week so this has been tough do do!!).  I have sore breasts but I know that is from the dreaded cylcogest because I suffered from this before when I got three  .  The only other thing that has been different is that I have tried to be really positive and kept telling myself that the tx has finally worked.

As for your question about freezing, I am sorry but I have no idea about blastos.  I suggest you call the clinic and put your mind at rest.  After all, you are paying for the tx!!  I am sure that I have read BFP results with grade 4 embryos in any case.  So keep positive.

We are going to test on Sunday. OMG! I am so scared!!  Last time AF arrived two days before I was due to test anyway.  If this cycle is the same then that will happen tomorrow so finger's crossed it will stay away.  

Let's hope we all get   now that we have all got together!

Hugs to everyone

xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Emma,

I am pleased you felt able to let go of that insensitive comment .... 

I am going to do a little no AF dance for you:






















  























Yes us SEFC are all going to get BFP   

Feeling positive will really help zita west suggest this and to spend 10 minutes a day visalizing you are pregant etc, but i know it may be hard but your have been doing the right thing by resting , 
wow gym 4 times a week i go about 4 times a year  

Sara xxxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks so much, Sara.  We will all support you when you are on the roller coast in a couple of weeks.  Not long now!  

I haven't been to the gym for 4 weeks now so if I do get a   then I will have a real struggle to get fit again!!  

It will be interesting to see if my positive thoughts have helped or not.  I certainly will be far more disappointed if it hasn't worked.  Oh, the ups and downs we all go through!!

Emma
xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Oooh, I've missed loads and I've only been off the computer about half a day- what an active little community we're turning into! Thanks for all your sweet comments- it's just good to know that I'm not being paranoid, what with my 'hostile environment' n'all. Just let her try saying it when I've got evil PMT, I won't turn the other cheek then 

While we're dumping insensitive comments, when my sil and bil announced the pregnancy at the Christmas in-laws' family gathering, my bil (who is not half as nice as his wife) actually followed the announcement by turning to me and saying 'Sorry we got there before you' in a smarmy voice - nice!! I've _also_ had my mil insinuating that we are being impatient by looking into treatment and should either wait (for years and years if necessary) or accept that we will be childless. Grrrr! It's not like we don't know what (at least one) problem is.

By the way, I loved your BFP dance, Sara - that really made me giggle! Big hugs to all you ladies in waiting (for various reasons) and here's hoping for lots of positive outcomes . As for the weekend, it's being glued to the BB final tonight and it's my birthday on Sunday (31). This means that dh will spend Sat afternoon running around T Wells like a loon trying to find me a last-minute pressie 

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lou 

Yes board went a bit crazy but it's been a productive day, ad i feel we have all shed some of the pass which i think is a really good positive thing to do thats their stuff not ours,  

My Dh might be joining yours then as my Bday is 3rd Sept but he hasnt got many days where he can get anything as he works most weekend    

Ohhhh BB final who is going to win hey  place your bets now ~ who ever gets it right will be rewarded in bubbles   50 bubbles wow !! so the stake is high   

I am betting
Pete to win 
Gyln 2nd 
Nikki 3rd 

I have heard that Aisleyne is the under dog that could win surly not !! 

Hugs 
Sara xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Lou for Sunday.  Are you doing anything nice to celebrate?  I hope you have a great day and are spoilt rotten.

The same to you Mrs H for 3rd September.  We are going to Crete for two weeks on your birthday!  We will either be celebrating or commiserating our result.

Just had a bit of a scare as I have had a small amount of brown spotting.  Only very tiny but I am convinced that it is all over.  Think I might test tomorrow now.  Feel very down and negative which I know isn't good at all. 

I hope that Pete wins BB and am sure that he will!

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Emma all is not lost please please try not to worry yourself this brown discharge could be old blood. (ec/et ) implatation bleed ... or sometimes it just happens so please keep strong all is not over that fat lady won't be singing           

I know it's hard but sometimes you could test to early and get the wrong results ie a negitive when it should really be a   so maybe try to hold out till sunday i know it will drive you crazy hun but atleast then you can believe the result on sunday ~ it's so so horrible isnt it having all these emotions and such a scary rollercoaster  

 Crete will be a celebration and your last holiday as just the tow of you, 

big big hugs  
Sara xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Sara

Thank you so much for your lovely message.  I have to admit that it brought tears to my eyes .  I truly thought that this time it has worked and feel so distraught that it might not have done.  I thought it was too late for implantation bleeding at day 11?

I will try to be strong and thank you once again for your support and kind words

Emma
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I know what you mean not sure what day it can happen, 

i did a little web search :

What does implantation bleeding look like?
Implantation bleeding is vaginal discharge which usually contains a small amount of pinkish or brownish blood. Only about a third of pregnant women experience implantation bleeding.

When does implantation bleeding usually occur?
It can happen at the time the fertilized egg implants in the uterus, on average between 6 to 12 days past ovulation. 

I have read loads of different things but manly it seems that it can happen at anytime up until your period is due, I really hope this was a one off and there will be no more of it, 

Also i really really don't want to say this but i want to give it as an option with having 3 little embroys transfered it could be one didnt hang on  i am so sorry to say that but do remember i havent been through this and havent had ivf as yet so could be totally wrong, 

Always here for you hun 
sara xxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi,

Emma, like Sara, I haven't been through IVF yet but I know that it's not unusual to get implantation spotting at this stage in a 'normal' cycle. I used to read the ttc board on a baby website and lots of girls had what they thought was the beginning of af (around the time it was meant to show) and it was actually implantation- as Sara said, usually pink or brown spotting. I really hope that's all it is and whilst I'm not talented enough on the ol' computer to send you a 'no af dance' (clever Sara!) I'm trying to will it away for you! Thanks for the b'day congrats- we're out for Sunday lunch and then I fancy going to the cinema to see Pirates of the Caribbean- got a bit of a thing for Johnny Depp   (haha, that smiley looks a bit pervy, doesn't it?)

Hmm, my prediction for BB... well, I think, Pete to win, Glyn 2nd and maybe Richard 3rd. I'm not sure about Nikki now as I think she's been a bit of a prat since coming back. I found her genuinely quite funny before but her new PR types have obviously told her to ham it up and, boy, has she, whereas I've seen a nicer side to Richard the last few days and he does make me laugh. 

I'm off for today 'cos we're watching BB round at my friend's house (Q. will I lay off the wine? A. prob not...) but I'll check tomorrow morning to see how things are getting on. Really thinking of you, Emma,   to af,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Bless Lou i will send you a PM with the link i use for the smiles ie dances etc hope that will help but i try and keep it top secret   i will also send it to all us SEFC girls   

have a fab time and a bit of wine is fine Mr R said so   


Emma we are all thinking of you, hope your resting up, thinking about it i think dobby tested day 10   now correct me if i am wrong dobby sweetheart don't want to be getting it all wrong so if testing tomorrow would help i wont send the pee on a stick police round    

thinking of you all 
sara xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

It's paranoid me again!  You will be pleased to hear that all your vibes must have worked so far ... no more spotting thank goodness 

Sara, thank you so much for the info you looked up on the web.  It really cheered me up and gave me some hope again.  I have just been chatting to my DP and he has just said that I am no worse off than I was this morning, which is true, I suppose!!  Just nearer testing day  .

I hope that you won't send the   to me.  Ha ha!!

Thanks once again to you all for your kind messages

 to everyone

Emma
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Hun 
I'm so so pleased to hear no more spotting etc   

I'm so glad you found us when you did so we can help support you and i know the 2ww must drive you up the wall ~ i have only taken clomid before stupid me was thinking on my 1st round wow i'll get pregnant 6 months worth & not a hint so thats my only experience of tx 2ww,

To help pass the time i have searched out a few things to keep you busy till Sunday ok ok i won't send the pee stick police rond  

Which Movie Star do you most look like? 
www.myheritage.com

Driving skills Dp might like this  www.107.peugeot.co.uk/peugeot.swf

I will try and find and add a few more soon, 

Fly a helicopter.

http://www.hurtwood.demon.co.uk/Fun/copter.swf 

HTH

 
Sara xxxx

[br]: 18/08/06, 18:17Sorry just have to add the best one yet i kust love this game havent played it for ages but now i have found it again ... no stopping me

http://mindbluff.com/gamefowl.htm

Good word game, very compulsive, Sara xxxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello Girls,

EmmaL:  I don't know if you know this but I used to be a midwife... and in my years of practice I saw ZILLIONS of women who had to have their dates changed, because they had bled, sometimes a little and sometimes a lot, around the time their period was due, and therefore they thought this was their last period before getting pregnant.  Arrived for their first scans only to find they were a month ahead of where they thought they were, because when they had had that bleed, they were actually around 4 weeks pregnant.  So honestly, I am really convinced that unless you have a negative pregnancy test, the bleeding may not mean anything at all.  I know I have told Druzy this story already, but there was an article in Midwives Journal years ago about a manager at Portsmouth Maternity Unit who had collapsed in the reception of her maternity unit and been rushed to A&E with suspected appendicitis.  Where she promptly gave birth to a a fairly large and definitely full term baby, obviously damaging her professional reputation in the process!!! Her defence was that she hadn't realised she was pregnant because she not only had periods all through her pregnancy, but they were so heavy she was actually on a waiting list to see a gynaecologist because she thought she may have fibriods or something.  

Honestly, honestly it is fairly common that around the time your first period is due, an early pregnancy (wether from infertility treatment or natural) may not have enough hormone levels to suppress your normal cycle totally, but WILL have enough hormone levels to maintain the pregnancy, so all may not be as bleak as you think.

A girl on another thread had a phrase which I really liked during my 2ww - that you should consider yourself 'pregnant until proved otherwise' PUPO!  I am not really into positive visualisation stuff, but I really liked this!

Yes, I admit (hiding from the police  ) that I did test early.... Mr Rimmington (totally against clinic advice) said that if it were him, he would test every day from day 10, and each time he went to the loo, and the stress of doing that would make him go to the loo more, so he would test more, and he would keep that going until test day!!!  I decided I wasn't quite as mad as that, but did test on day 10 and did get a positive - BUT don't forget it was a twin pregnancy to start with so I would have had higher levels of hormones.  I know from reading posts over the last year or so that there are girls who have tested every day and not got a BFP until the day of the test.  I personally wouldn't have got despondent if I had tested negative early - it didn't worry me with my first cycle that it was negative until test day, only then did I truly believe it.  But I think if you are going to get down if you test early and it isn't positive, then perhaps it is worth waiting.  I used the clearblue digital tests, because I hated trying to imagine if there was a faint line with the ones you compare lines on, I liked the fact the digital tests just tell you one way or the other.  I found if I shopped around, you can normally either get a 3 pack which is just a bit more expensive than the 2 pack one, or found somewhere (usually boots) which had an offer on.  They are rather expensive!!

My EDD for the list is 3/3/07, sort of.... you wouldn't believe that considering I know the DATE of conception but also approx time of day, that anyone could even query what date it is due.. but I have been given dates by the hospital I am at which range from 23/2/07 (by my last period which I have endlessly said means nothing) to 19/3/07 (and I am still trying to work that one out).  I think it is the 2nd of March, but having convinced them to get near enough to the day I couldn't be bothered to have the same argument over and over again!!!  I think it is because they put the date of egg transfer into their computer as conception instead of egg collection date, but at least they are not masses out now!!

Best of luck to the 2ww'ers.  You have my sympathy 'cos it is a DREADFUL fortnight... but please be as positive as possible.... and best wishes of course to everyone else.

I don't think it is good that I type so fast, I always seem to end up writing an essay!!!

Dobby


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Dobby Great post to Emma 

here try this http://www.ivf.ca/calcu.htm might give you a clear date it works out pregnacy due date for us ladies that have IVF 

sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow Dobby!

Thank you sooo much for your very helpful and informative reply.  I can just imagine Mr R saying that to you.  I have never asked him the question when he would test so I suppose it has never arisen before!

You have given me such hope and positive vibes. Tomorrow will be day 12 and I think I am just going to have to give in and do a test.  Of course, if it is a   then I won't believe it so it is a bit of a waste of time in some ways.  I hope that you are feeling well and enjoying being pregnant.  How lovely  

Sara

Thank you for all your posts today and for the websites to keep us occupied over the weekend.  I hope it doesn't rain all weekend as we plan to do some (light for me) gardening.

You have all been so supportive to me and really helped me, particularly today.  Thank you so very much.

Emma


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls 
BB last night was great viewing OMG Pete was so hyper but it was lovely to watch ! 
Lou we got 2/3 right will give you your bubbles later xxx

Right got up far too early 5:30 cat was crying wanting food !! so might grab a shower do the housework, or pop to sainsbury while it's quite (as if on a saturday) 
Emma hope your feeling ok today hun  
Speak soon 
Sara xxxx[br]: 19/08/06, 07:48       
All bubbles have been given not just for betting on BB but for cyber hugs for you all

if you want to know what bubbles are: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49068.0.html



Sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Morning everybody

Sara, I can't believe you were up so early! Thank you for your hugs and bubbles. 

Well, I woke up at 5.45 bursting for the loo because of all this water you have to drink during treatment. I can't remember why but it is quite an effort to do it every day. Anyway, in my slumber I decided I would to a test and didn't hold it pointing down for long enough so it didn't work. Aaargh!!! I managed to go back to sleep until 8 and then did another one. Well .... there is a *very* feint blue line, but it is there.  I am trying to keep calm but I have looked at it so many times and it is definitely there, albeit it feint! I will do another test tomorrow and hopefully get it right first time. 

Thank you all for thinking of me and calming me down yesterday. This is such a rollercoaster and I hope I will be able to be as much help to you all.

Emma
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Emma ~ i feel so excited for you, I think the reason the 2nd test was faint as it wasnt the 1st morning one hence not as concertrated but all the same enough to give you a faint 2nd line which by the way it's near on impossible to have a false positive test, 
I am whispering this post as i know it's hard when you not 100% sure to be really excited but i think i'll will def be adding you up with dobby on my list  

sara xxxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

EmmaL

I really, really hate to say this but be VERY careful interpreting very faint lines - I know from having had 3 negative cycles that sometimes what looks like a faint blue line is actually just from where the strip of chemicals is on the strip... and the line just never gets any stronger. At least, that is what happened to me.  

If this helps though, the clearblue digital ones say they are 50uml of pregnacy hormones in the leaflet but apparently the manufacturer has said they actually detect 25uml of hCG which is the same as the ultra-early tests.... (I found that somewhere on the internet, but apparently they want to keep marketing two product lines, the digital ones, and the early ones).  Why don't you try one of these?  I know they are expensive, but might just give you a clearer picture.  I think they are around £10 for one, £14 for two.

Very best wishes, I have my fingers crossed for you!

Dobby


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Dobby and Sara

Thank you for your advice.  I am sure that it wasn't easy to give me it.  I am cautious as it was only a feint line and will try a clearblue test tomorrow as you suggested.  I am not going to get into testing everytime I go to the loo!!

It is so hard as all we all want is a positive test, but it was feint and I must keep telling myself that.  All will be revealed in the next couple of days I suppose. 

Emma
xx


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Emma, just keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. ANd thanks Sara for the link to the due date calculator thingy, I've been trying to work it out in my head as part of my positive thinking regime but am a bit rubbish like that and came up with June when really if this all goes to plan it'll be the start of May. Lovely!
[br]: 19/08/06, 17:49ooo  can any of you help, the header of the screen says I have one new message but O dont know where it is or how to get it?!!! I'm sure I'm missing something obvious, like a big button saying 'Get your messages here!'

CHeers!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kerry hun,

Glad you got your dates sorted  .......... With regards to the message at the top of the page you should have your sign in name i.e KerryO with the date etc there is a message folder there click on it to read your message,

Let me know if you need anymore help,

i also put to 2ww games and things for emma yesterday you might find they help you pass some time too xx[br]: 19/08/06, 18:46
































[fly]Have a great day Lou ~ Sara & SEFG xxxx[/fly]


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lou!  I hope you have a lovely day .  The sun is even shining for you.

I have some good news  which I am still nervous to say ... I did another test this morning using Clearblue which was stronger than yesterday so I suppose I can say I have a  !!!  I am very cautious about believing it and I am meant to test tomorrow so finger's crossed it will just get stronger.  Thank you so much for advice and support over the past few days which have been very difficult to say the least!

Anyway, I hope that this is an omen for us all and we will all have made Mr R's mantra and our dreams come true!!

Sara - I also have new message and there is nothing by name etc at the top of the page to click on.  Any other ideas??!!

Bye for now

xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Emma 









wooooohooooo !!! i know it's early days but i am hoping as the days go on you feel more confident ! 
wow i wonder how many 

Look at the top of the page on the Right it looks a little like this 
Hey, Mrs_H, you have 39 messages, 0 are new. 
20/08/06, 09:08 

Click on the message part and then you should be able to read ? let me know xxxx[br]: 20/08/06, 09:11Emma when was your e/c ? i am just trying to work out when you can have a scan if it's before you go away ?


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Sara - You must be a mind reader!  We go away on 3rd September which will be just over 4 weeks after E/C so I don't know if the weeks start counting from E/C or when tx started.  Do you?  

Dobby; can you add anything to this?

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Scans can be done at 6 weeks to detect sac & how many but the heatbeats tend to start from 7 weeks,

using the ivf pregnancy calculator you should be able to see when a heatbeat is detecable

Here it is http://www.ivf.ca/calcu.htm just add you e/c date thats the date it's taken from as that's the date the little embies get fertilised i.e Conception

Hope this helps 
sara xxxx
ps: sorry for delay had to pop to sainsburys can't have roast without mint sauce mmmm i love it we are not having lamb but i have it with any roast


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

You are such a font of IVF knowledge! According to that website heartbeat(s!) will be detected on 8 September.  I will see if we can be scanned on 2 - the clinic can only say no if it's not a good idea.

You are so funny about your mint sauce.  My DP is just the same and it doesn't matter what we are having either!!  I personally hate it with a passion!!  

KerryO - how are you feeling?  Lots of positive thinking I hope?

Hugs to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

What time are you flying out on the 3rd as they scan from 7:30 in the morning incase you wanted to leave it a day extra, but at least the scan will show how many   

I know this is thinking too far ahead but if we was lucky to get a BFP we would be going on holiday the day a heatbeat could be detected so would book a early morning scan cutting in fair but we are saying in the uk as i have a labrador and we are taking her with us !! 

Sending lots of good positive vibes to Kerry ~ you know what they say it comes in 3 !!!  

Right better start peeling those potatoes this is my last roast until after treatment   as i have allowed myself this treat before i am fully on my boaring boiled chicken, cheese, eggs, milk etc diet trying to make sure i have lots of good eggs, as i am sharring them i want the other lady to have the best possible chance as well, 

So Emma come on we want to pick your brains what did you do different this time    i am so happy for you xxxx 
Once you have tested tomorrow and get another  which you will i will re-do our list xxxx

Sara xxxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello EmmaL

I am so excited for you.... many best wishes for your 'official' test day but heres hoping that you are successful!!!

The SEFC scan 3 weeks from your TEST DATE - so you will be about 7 weeks pregnant.  Before that, although they can sometimes see a heartbeat, it isn't guaranteed (and you have probably seen posts from people who are really worried because they have been scanned at 6 weeks something and although they have seen a fetal pole (one of the early stages in development of an embryo/fetus) they haven't seen a heartbeat and they have told them to come back a week later.)

I was told that SEFC don't scan before 3 weeks after test date for this reason, but maybe they will make an exception if you are on holiday?

If your test date is the 21st, that would mean they would scan you around the 11th of September.  How long are you on holiday for?

Just out of interest, if you are pregnant, make sure you tell your holiday insurance company - they don't usually charge extra at this early stage, but if you don't tell them and something did unfortunately happen, I don't believe they will cover you for any medical treatment abroad unless you have told them first.  

I will keep my fingers crossed for you....

Mrs_H, I am the last person in the world who should be giving dietary advice, but don't have too boring a diet... make sure it is balanced, and meat still counts as  healthy  (perhaps not the yorkshire puddings tho!!).  I have to say I was really good with my first cycle, but so convinced the second one wasn't going to work, whilst I ate reasonably healthily and did make sure I had a large glass of milk regularly, I didn't really try to up my protein intake.... and I still got a BFP with very good quality embies considering my age.  Although you may have seen from my posts elsewhere, I didn't get that many follicles, but that is because only one ovary ever does anything, so I always get half the response of any 'normal' person... so 4 was bang on considering SEFC try to aim everyone for 8.

Dobby


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Dobby.  It will be interesting to see what SEFC say tomorrow.

I had no idea about the insurance company thing, so thanks for that too! Better to be prepared for any eventuality.

We are on holiday for two weeks so we will be back on 17th September; perhaps it will be better to wait and see when we come back.

Sara - as for what did I do different this time?  I will give you a bit of background about my two tx and try to be brief.  The first cycle I suffered from OHSS a bit and had 30 eggs collected!!  Of these 15 fertilised; we used two grade 1 embryos for transfer and have 12 which were good enough to freeze.  We decided to go for another fresh cycle this time on Mr R's recommendation and he reduced my puregon to 150.  I still had a lot of eggs - 15; of which 8 fertilised.  They put 3 embryos back and 4 were frozen so we have plenty of frosties waiting if we need them!

I can honestly say that I didn't alter my diet as such.  This time I did restrict my cups of tea to two a day (I only probably drank about 4 or so anyway so this wasn't hard).  We do have quite a healthy diet in any case but I certainly didn't eat boiled chicken etc and eggs.  I did eat 6 brazil nuts a day, mainly because I like them.  I haven't drunk loads of milk or anything like that.

When I compare the two cycles the main difference for me was that I was much more positive in my head this time and kept telling myself it was finally going to work and there was no reason why not etc. etc. etc.  I also had assisted hatching which I am certain was a contributing factor and my eggs are so old!!! I also laid around for the first week after ET which nearly drove me nuts. I did drink the 2 litres of water a day quite religiously too.

Sorry this seems to be a bit of a ramble, doesn't it?  Hope this helps.  If you have any specific questions, please  ^just ask them.

Babydust to you all 

Emma
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

oh Emma it's just so wonderful sounds like you and Dobby did pretty much the same, 

I do have quite a healthy diet ... sometimes i am naughty but know about it if i am as i have pcos so too much sugar or anything i feel as sick as a dog,

As i am at high risk of OSHH i have been told to make sure i get min 75g of protein and 2ll water 1 pint milk again ladies with pcos and lower FSH and my age but you never know i would just like to get about 16 good one's so me & the other lady have 8 each, 

I would be tempted to have a scan before i went away just so you knew how many etc, i know someone who has a 6 week scan at SEFC i also know a place in Kings Hill that do private scanning etc vibility scans there are £50  .... expensive but its hard to put a price on reasurance,

Here's their website http://www.kentmedicalimaging.co.uk/pricelists.htm#1

My Dh is working today so i am sad all on my own ..... am super hungry as i can smell my lovely dinner but won't be having it till 5ish 

How lovely to relax for 2 weeks away in the sun  we went to mexico last year to a hotel called Moon palace it was amazing and just the best place i have ever been sadly however it means i don't want to go anywhere else so will have to save for a very long time to go again ( it was honeymoon)

Hugs 
Sara xxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello everyone

Gosh, we are busy bees aren't we!!

It sounds like I did the same sort of thing on my 2ww as Emma, although I wasn't that positive to start with!! I got more positive about a week after ET, when I read that phrase about being pregnant until proven otherwise, but before that, I was a bit doomy and gloomy about it all!

Like Emma, I am convinced it was assisted hatching which helped this time. How old are you Emma? You say you have old eggs!!! I also took it easy on my 2ww, Mr R was kind enough to give me a sick certificate (apparently he does if you ask him) for the whole 2 weeks, so I laid around like a lady of leisure! They were excellent actually, because he didn't put a fertility related reason on it, and Rachel the embryologist spent ages trying to get the stamp at the right angle so that the IVF specialist bit on the hospital stamp was too faint to read!

Mrs_H.... please tell me that isn't a picture of you on your message! You look so young and glam <<<feels dead dowdy sat here in non-matching, non-ironed pajama tops and bottoms>>>

Dobby


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

We certainly are busy bees today!

I am now in a flat panic   because I have started to bleed (albeit brown blood - sorry if that's TMI)!!  Oh God, I so hate this roller coaster so much  .  Dobby, I have read and re-read the message you sent me on Friday and just pray that the positive results will still be there tomorrow.  You asked how old I am - I am just 40.

Sara you do look fantastic in your picture, didn't you used to have your wedding photo instead?

Any comfort you can give will be so gratefully received.

Emma
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Emma ~ hun it's ok sweetheart, many many woman have a brownish/red stopping in early pregnacy some even have periods  so please please don't think the worse of course your going to but 3 positive test before your test date is a really good sign so try and hang in there the clinic will say the same

 
I'm off to do some web searches for you sweetheart,

sara xxxx[br]: 20/08/06, 17:26Lol Dobby thank you sweetheart this photo is a little out dated i have to say but yes it's me ugly mug i posted it so the new girls on eggshare could see who they was talking too,

I do feel a little guilty as i 24 on 3rd, but i am very lucky i found out about my FI early on as i know things could have been a lot different,

Thank you both for your lovely comments 
Sara xx

Ps i had a wonderful roast with a magium ice cream afterward  aunt bessie eat your heart out


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi all! Oh Emma, that's fab news hun, hoping for you that the horrible brown blood disappears, just hang on in there little ones.

I'm just chillin still. Went down to broadstairs this morning/early afternoon which was great, I love it down there but was a bit worried that I really should be lying dead still instead. I didnt walk far though and mostly vegged on the beach / stuffed fish and chips (fish is good for you yeah?) and had a protein-packed ice cream!

I've just lost the whole 2ww diary I was keeping, bl00dy hell I'm useless with these newfangled computer thingies! I had nothing new to report today anyway so might just start a new one tomorrow.[br]: 20/08/06, 18:25oh, and after my wibbles about freezing our leftover embies / blastos - I spoke to fiona and she said its not just the grade but the amount of fragmentation they have. apparently ours had quite a bit of fragmentation and this doesnt freeze and thaw at the same rate as the other cells within the embryo so drastically decreases the chances of them surviving the process. I feel better knowing 'the science bit' behind it now, its still a shame but as long as there's a reason what can you do? I still dont know if blastos can be frozen or not - please girls dont take my word for it!


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

KerryO - Thank you for your kind words.  I am sure that you do not need to worry about not lying flat all the time.  I certainly didn't; just took it easy and didn't do any exercise at all.

I strongly advise you not to be tempted like I was and test early.  It is definitely the worst thing you can do.  If this tx turns out badly then I will certainly not test early again next time.  It just adds to the turnmoil

Look after yourself, drink plenty of water, rest lots and most of think positively about those beans implanting in you.  

I didn't do a 2WW diary because I couldn't keep up with that and this topic too!  How rubbish is that??!!

Hugs to everyone

Emma
xx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello Girls

KerryO, they can freeze blastocycsts... I had 4 really good embies this time, they put the best three back and carried on growing the fourth one in the hope he would make it to blastocycst phase and they could freeze him but unfortunately he just stopped growing at 4 days, so didn't make it enough to freeze.

Have any of you named your embies, or am I the only mad person here?  For some strange reason (and I can't remember why which is really worrying) the embie that they were growing on to see if he made it to blastocyst phase was Kelvin... what mad person would possibly name an embryo Kelvin?

I think I will go away and investigate the provision of padded cells in the West Malling area!

EmmaL, my fingers are crossed for you... good luck with your test in the morning.   

Dobby


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning all............ Emma i was thinking of you loads have my fingers tightly crossed at last you can phone the clinic woohoo......, just wanted you to know we are all thinking of you,

Mr R might suggest a blood test if you was worried to check hsg levels ? but to do that i think you need two one then the other 48 hours later,

I'm going to Maidstone this morning with a really good friend i meet of this site, just going for lunch and a bit of retail therapy last time we went to bluewater and spent far too much and couldnt walk because of the bags 

When hopeful returns we was going to try and organise a get together if anyone would like like just an idea as we are all local to each other as we have sefc in common which is not that close to me but well worth it,

Kerry hope your feeling ok i love braodstairs too mmmm fish & chips what a treat, i use to live in ramsgate so in summer used that beach quite a lot 

Dobby, Hope your ok ... do you have another scan coming up? hope your not working to hard,

oww Kath & kim is on tonight do any of you watch that i love it .... xxx

i'll be back to check on you lot later  

Sara xxxxx
[br]: 21/08/06, 07:55Did i mention 9 days till i start my stimms !!! yea single figures


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies!  

What a lot I've missed. Silly old computer went on the blink from Saturday morning so I've been wondering how things are going. Emma - I'm so excited for you and hope that everything goes well today - official testing day!!  

Thank you Sara for the link to the super smilies (let's see whether the techno-phobe can actually work it out  ) and everyone's birthday wishes. I had a lovely day - saw lots of family and friends and had a yummy lunch out (at The Bottlehouse in Penshurst- do you know it? Very nice but such huge portions that I spent the remainder of the afternoon groaning!) Dh really surprised me by getting me a mountain bike and we went for quite a long ride in the morning (the uphill bits nearly did for me- I'm so unfit). I'm thinking that I might start cycling to work 'cos then you've done your exercise as part of your working day and don't have to feel guilty about vegging out in the evening. We'll see...

Not long now till I see Mr Wilcox. What do you think will actually happen? The letter I received says that he may want to examine me. This is the first specialist I will have seen (previously only seen my gp) as I've decided to go privately rather than wait to see him in October for my NHS appointment. What normally happens at a first meeting and what sort of info will he need? I just don't want to get there and realise that I'm not prepared. What a worryguts, huh? Something else that's puzzling me is that, as far as we know so far, it's dh who has a problem so do you think that they will refer him to another specialist to get checked out as, as gynaecologists, I presume that they are more concerned with lady bits! I'm confused    Just to give you a laugh (although prob tmi), my dh was in hysterics to catch me booking a bikini wax for the occasion! Well, a girl's gotta look her best!  

Got to pop to the supermarket now but I'll stop in again later. 

Lou x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Lou

We saw Mr Wilcox first on the NHS - already knowing that DP had an issue, but knowing that I had problems as well so it may be a bit different for us than for you.  He asked us loads of questions about past medical history (both of us) and suggested more investigations for me, including a lap and dye, which we then swapped to private for (some of it was covered under my medical insurance).  Our first appointment privately reviewed the information we had given him before, and he did a scan (transvaginal, which if you haven't had one before you may have a complete freak when you see the size of the probe, but they only use the last 1/2 inch on you (it sort of rests against the opening to your vagina) - the rest of it is to give them a good range of movement so they can move one end a lot and result in very small movements at the end which is placed against you...this is the way they do all the scans in fertility treatment and I can promise you it doesn't hurt a bit, and after a while you stop noticing the fact that it is slightly unladylike as well!!!!).

That was about it really, they then sent me off for loads of tests but decided the GP was being a bit negative about DP - whilst his SA wasn't tip top, apparently it was good enough levels for them to accept someone as a sperm donor so on that basis they weren't going to worry about him at all.

I then had the lap and dye (but they already knew I had blocked Fallopian tubes, endometriosis and PCOS so they may not do this for you) and a pile of blood tests.

Hope that helps!

Dobby


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

hello! 

haha yes Dobby's right the trans-vaginal scanner is a bit space age and nothing like anything I'd seen before but I can second her in saying it doesnt hurt a bit and you're so busy looking at the screen its not the focus of your attention. Its all such a professional atmosphere anyway I didnt feel any embarassment - except for when I asked Sue if you held it to your head would you see your brain? WHY did I have to ask that, it just came out before I realise how stupid it sounded (apparently she thinks you may well be able to, but we didnt try it to see). I'm glad you mentioned the 'kini wax though I did wonder if everyone had the same worries - I know what you mean by wanting to look your best!!! I'm sure they've seen all sorts although this thought doesnt help much when its you in the gown hey!

For our first consultation with Mr R we had to get there a little early for dh to visit the men's room first, then when these results were ready we went in to chat with Mr R. It didnt involve any examination of me but lots of questions about my cycle and past history from which he was sure my bits were working fine so the first time I was even looked at was when I had my baseline scan at the start of the first tx. Before this we both had to have bloods taken for the various tests though. 

Thanks Emma for putting my mind at rest about the lying down. Dh has been running around on me all week, doing dinner and washing and even the hoovering and looked at my increduously yesterday when I asked if he thought I'd done 'too much'!!! Still sending you those positive vibes for your big day today. 

And Sara, woohoo! I bet you're getting excited now hun, have you stopped the pill now? dreaded things they are. 

I've still not had any symptoms, (.)(.) are a bit tender but they have been since the start of the cyclogest a week ago now. Last time I got quite a bit of pulling sensation in my uterus but I cant remember at what stage this started, and I dont even know if its a good sign or not so it means nothing to me. 

I've just called dh and asked him to bring home a bunch of flowers so I can have a go at painting them (on canvas, not the flowers themselves!). What a girl's gotta do to get a bunch of flowers these days eh? It just goes to show after two years of marriage I have to resort to finding reasons to ask for flowers! Ah the poor lad cant win ...

anyway girlies, hope all's well in your worlds x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi there,

Blimey- the probe sounds interesting!! Glad to hear that you're taking things easy, Kerry, and hope you enjoy your painting - very artistic indeed. What has the weather been like today!! I went to the supermarket this morning and from running from Sainsburys to Waitrose (in Tonbridge), got so drenched that I'm surprised they actually allowed me in. I looked like I'd taken a shower in my jeans and it was v. uncomfortable shuffling around the supermarket like that.

I'm feeling a bit productive now so, in view of the weather, I think I'm going to do a big wardrobe overhaul and bag some stuff up for the (many) charity shops of Tonbridge. I feel the time has come to admit to myself that I will never be a size 10 again and that I should, therefore, stop cluttering my cupboards with teeny clothes that I last wore when I was a student. I do love to delude myself that I will have the willpower to diet/exercise to that size but methinks I like my food/wine a bit too much. Plus, I'm sure being a size 14 is much better for my fertility  

See you later,

Lou x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello girls

Well, first of all I want to apologise for only managing to post now.  I have been out all morning and my Broadband connection has kept on kicking me out - 9 times now!!! .

The good news is that I did another test and although it is still feint ... there is definitely a line so I suppose that makes it a  .   As this was our 4th attempt I really can't believe yet.  I am sure that it will take a day or two to settle.  I have a scan on Friday 1st September.

I have just been bounced out 4 times by BT Broadband and it is driving me crazy.  Hopefully I will manage to finish this post before it happens again.

I really cannot thank you all enough for your support, advice and kind words particularly over the nightmare weekend.  I truly hope we all have positive results; that would be great.

KerryO - keep up the good work taking it easy.  Like Dobby, I had no symptoms except for big (.)(.) but that was due to the dreaded cyclogest so be positive and don't give up hope.    .  I am very impressed that you paint.  I am TERRIBLE at anything like that  

Lou - when we first saw Mr Wilcox he didn't examine me at all, just asked both me and my DP loads of questions (he came with me) about our health, my cycles, how long we had being ttc, etc etc etc.  As I had had a burst appendicitis two years previously he recommended that I had a hycosy scan to check that my tubes hadn't been squashed together in the panic to get all the poison out of me (sorry if TMI).  Anyway, Mr R did the hycosy and the dye went swiftly through my tubes.  Then I was violently sick!!!  The only other tests we had at that stage were sperm analysis.  We went ahead with tx because of our ages; not really for any other medical reasons.  Then we both had to have HIV tests (for IVF only) and I had to have rubella and chlamydia blood tests too.

The scanning is a bit odd to start with, but you soon get used to it and I have now lost count as I have had so many!!!  .

I am going to post this before I get kicked out of the internet yet again!!

Thanks so much again for all your fantastic friendship and support.    

Emma
xx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello Girls,

Oh EmmaL I am so pleased for you!!!  Really thrilled!  And I am glad they managed to sort out a scan for you before you go on hols.

Hopefully, the luck will rub off on KerryO as well... very best wishes....

Weezz, I have NEVER been a size 10 - not even at birth!!!!

As a midwife, I can tell you now that having looked at thousands of people's ladybits, I would notice wax or not or in fact anything else unless it was frankly quite bizarre!  The only three women I can remember of thousands who stick in my mind are one woman who had her ladybits waxed into a heart pattern, which I though was a bit bizarre, another who had just had everything removed (as her mum had told her we would shave it off anyway - which hasn't been done for about 20 years!!!), and a third who had everything died a sort of neon purple.. oh and the lady who had me running around the hospital at 3'o'clock in the morning attempting to find a spanner because she had bolts where I would never even have contemplated bolts could possibly be.

Other than that, honestly, don't think twice.... it really is a case of you have seen one, you have seen 'em all and no-one will even notice (unless you have neon pink flashing lights installed!!!)

Dobby


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Giirls ,

Emma i am so so so pleased for you 
[fly]        [/fly]
oww not long been in ... i ended up at Blue Water in the end had a wonderful cupcake & coffer @ starbucks , my friend draged me into boots to the chanel counter and yes i did spend some more money ohhh i love chanel, but just got a foundation and some samples this time, went to got some new towels @ m&s and so very sexy shoes from faith in the sale ... so i did shop till i nearly dropped  but i am very pleased i did,

Kerry glad everything is going to plan, hope you not going to  .... xx

lou glad you pc ok now we missed you  
wow sorry no real personels think i need some tea then i'll read though all the messages again and reply,

Big hugs 
sara xxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Firstly lets say a huge .....................

[fly]*   CONGRATULATIONS TO EMMA!!!   *[/fly]

Were all thrilled for you!! Enjoy your pregnancy, looking forward to following your 9 months!!!

I would definately be up for a meet somewhere, Bluewater is 40 mins drive for me, so I that would be good for me!! 

Embarrassing question coming up girls  When you go for the baseline scan, obviously your bleeding as its day 2, well I'm quite heavy and I'm sooooo embarrassed about what Mr R is going to think?  Also what if you make a mess, I will die of embarrassment, any tips on how to make things go as smoothly as possible!!!

Kerry, how's it going, taking it easy I hope!! 

Thought you might be interested in how my Zita West vits are going, well they taste awful and repeat on you but I can't believe how much my skin has improved!  I'm taking the Vitafem and the DHA supplements as well, cost me £40 but my skin is lovely, (not that its for your skin)!! it seems to have smoothed out and my lines look less obvious!! Or is that because I've filled my face out by eating too much!!!  Lets hope they do the trick!

Wow Sara single figures, it will be here before you know it 

Well, I finally received my notes from Guys which cost me £25, and unfortunately our tests were all done in October last year so are now out of date  so that means we have got shell out for a whole load more! I wish I had not bothered paying for them because Mr R didn't seem interested in them but I had already paid the £25!

Weez - We saw Mr R for our first consultation and we new it was DH who had MF, but he still asked me loads of questions, be warned though he does waffle a bit!!! He didn't examine me so the razor rash was for nothing!!! 

Little   coming up, we have got a new lady just started in our office, the others were asking me how IVF works so I was explaining and these are the words she said, are you ready for it girls!!! .................... *'I've spent most of my life making sure my eggs don't fertilise'* and *'does it really mean that much to you'*, with an amazed look on her face ...... I wanted to say to her, _'no I've just spent £10K + for the fun of it'_, stupid bloody woman!  SOME PEOPLE ARE SO INSENSITIVE!!

For those I've missed sorry 

Lots of love and hugs to you all!!

Willow
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

New home girls:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65765.0.html

Willow have copied your message to start the PART 3 off ..... xxxx

See you at part 3

Sara xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

      Yippee Emma!! What fab news!! Also, brill that they have arranged your scan before your hols.  

Thanks for all the info about my consultation. Dobby, I'm seriously wanting to know why someone would have bolts in the vicinity of their lady garden! Don't worry, I've not got any neon flashing lights!

Well, you'll be proud of me. I've cleared 3 dustbin sacks of clothes out of my wardrobe which will be heading to the nearest charity shop. It was quite liberating actually. I've been depressing myself for years, hanging onto teeny outfits, and telling myself that I should fit in them. Well, I just thought to myself, do I really want to deny myself all treats in order to wear them? Answer- nope!

What jobs do we all do? As you know, I'm a primary school teacher (a lazy one at the moment!!) If (actually I should say when  ) we all get our successes, poor Dobby will be plagued with us asking her 'professional' advice about our piles/leaking boobs and the like!! 

I'm off to Ikea today. Dh has said that I can plan a (cheap) new kitchen and he will install it. Bless him- I think he's been quite worried about me with the new baby in the family and thinks it will help me to have a little project. Mind you, 4 years after moving in, we've still got the 'Granny' kitchen we inherited with the house, so it's about time... I watched the DVD of 'The Family Man' yesterday. Did you watch it when it was on TV? It stars Trevor Eve and was about an IVF clinician- very compulsive (and relevant) viewing, although quite alarming in parts. Having said that, I'm realising that I'm better off to recognise that it is a difficult process, might help me to be more realistic.

Well, see you later. How's the special diet going, Sara?

Lou x


----------

